# hurt 'n' heal



## ZimD (Jun 17, 2010)

alright so here's the deal. first poster (in this case me but we'll get to that later!) posts a list of 8-12 things which all fit a common theme, like starter pokemon or movies or colors or whatever. each one starts with 100 points.

on your turn you "hurt" one by subtracting TEN points from it, and "heal" another by adding FIVE (you do not subtract ten or add five, do not make this mistake or i will cry)

you hurt your least favorite, you heal your favorite. when one hits 0 points (or -5, whatever) then it's dead and is removed from the list. if you are the person who finishes off a list you can either let the next person choose the next theme/list, or post it yourself (but if you choose to post it yourself, then just post that you're gonna do it then edit it in so it isnt like 3 people all makin lists at once)

also please specify in your post which one you are hurting and healing

OKAY SO I'LL START WITH SOMETHING WE ALL KNOW. kanto pokemon league excluding janine

[100] Brock
[100] Lt. Surge
[90] Misty
[100] Erika
[105] Koga
[100] Sabrina
[100] Blaine
[100] Giovanni
[100] Lorelei
[100] Bruno
[100] Agatha
[100] Lance
[100] Blue 

HURT misty
HEAL koga

(so next person, copypaste the list, -10 from one of them, +5 to another, just specify who you altered at the bottom of your post. <3)


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 19, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[100] Brock
[100] Lt. Surge
[90] Misty
[100] Erika
[105] Koga
[100] Sabrina
[100] Blaine
[100] Giovanni
[100] Lorelei
[100] Bruno
[90] Agatha
[105] Lance
[100] Blue 

Hurt Agatha, heal Lance.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 19, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[100] Brock
[100] Lt. Surge
[90] Misty
[100] Erika
[110] Koga
[100] Sabrina
[100] Blaine
[100] Giovanni
[100] Lorelei
[90] Bruno
[90] Agatha
[105] Lance
[100] Blue 

Hurt Bruno, heal Koga.


----------



## ZimD (Jun 20, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[100] Brock
[100] Lt. Surge
[90] Misty
[100] Erika
[110] Koga
[100] Sabrina
[100] Blaine
[100] Giovanni
[100] Lorelei
[90] Bruno
[80] Agatha
[105] Lance
[105] Blue 

hurt agatha, heal blue.


----------



## HotTorchic (Jun 20, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[100] Brock
[100] Lt. Surge
[90] Misty
[100] Erika
[110] Koga
[100] Sabrina
[100] Blaine
[105] Giovanni
[100] Lorelei
[90] Bruno
[70] Agatha
[105] Lance
[105] Blue 

Hurt agatha, heal giovanni.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 20, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[100] Brock
[100] Lt. Surge
[90] Misty
[100] Erika
[110] Koga
[105] Sabrina
[100] Blaine
[105] Giovanni
[90] Lorelei
[90] Bruno
[70] Agatha
[105] Lance
[105] Blue 

Hurt Lorelei, heal Sabrina.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jun 20, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[100] Brock
[100] Lt. Surge
[80] Misty
[100] Erika
[110] Koga
[105] Sabrina
[105] Blaine
[105] Giovanni
[90] Lorelei
[90] Bruno
[70] Agatha
[105] Lance
[105] Blue 

Heal Badass Blaine, hurt Ms. Tea.

(I misread the title as Hurt and heal bitches...)


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 20, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[100] Brock
[100] Lt. Surge
[80] Misty
[105] Erika
[110] Koga
[95] Sabrina
[105] Blaine
[105] Giovanni
[90] Lorelei
[90] Bruno
[70] Agatha
[105] Lance
[105] Blue 

Hurt Sabrina, heal Erika.


----------



## Chopsuey (Jun 20, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[100] Brock
[105] Lt. Surge
[90] Misty
[100] Erika
[105] Koga
[100] Sabrina
[100] Blaine
[100] Giovanni
[100] Lorelei
[100] Bruno
[60] Agatha
[105] Lance
[100] Blue 

Hurt Agatha, heal Lt. Surge.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 20, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[100] Brock
[105] Lt. Surge
[90] Misty
[105] Erika
[105] Koga
[100] Sabrina
[100] Blaine
[100] Giovanni
[100] Lorelei
[100] Bruno
[50] Agatha
[105] Lance
[105] Blue 

Hurt Agatha, heal Misty and change the figures a bit because Steele missed Zangviper's post. :p


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 20, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[100] Brock
[105] Lt. Surge
[85] Misty
[105] Erika
[115] Koga
[95] Sabrina
[105] Blaine
[105] Giovanni
[90] Lorelei
[80] Bruno
[50] Agatha
[105] Lance
[105] Blue 

Hurt Bruno, heal Koga, fixed a few errors from the last posters.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jun 20, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[100] Brock
[105] Lt. Surge
[85] Misty
[105] Erika
[115] Koga
[85] Sabrina
[105] Blaine
[105] Giovanni
[90] Lorelei
[80] Bruno
[55] Agatha
[105] Lance
[105] Blue 

Hurt Sabrina, heal Agatha, actually one of my favourite elite fours


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 20, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[100] Brock
[105] Lt. Surge
[85] Misty
[105] Erika
[115] Koga
[85] Sabrina
[105] Blaine
[105] Giovanni
[90] Lorelei
[70] Bruno
[55] Agatha
[105] Lance
[110] Blue 

Hurt Bruno, heal Blue.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 20, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[100] Brock
[105] Lt. Surge
[85] Misty
[105] Erika
[115] Koga
[75] Sabrina
[105] Blaine
[105] Giovanni
[95] Lorelei
[70] Bruno
[55] Agatha
[105] Lance
[110] Blue 

Hurt Sabrina, heal Lorelei.


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Jun 20, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

Hurt Misty, heal Giovanni.

[100] Brock
[105] Lt. Surge
[75] Misty
[105] Erika
[115] Koga
[75] Sabrina
[105] Blaine
[110] Giovanni
[95] Lorelei
[70] Bruno
[55] Agatha
[105] Lance
[110] Blue


----------



## ZimD (Jun 20, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

koga should actually be at 110 - you hurt for 10, you heal for FIVE, someone healed him by 10. 

[100] Brock
[105] Lt. Surge
[75] Misty
[105] Erika
[110] Koga
[75] Sabrina
[105] Blaine
[110] Giovanni
[95] Lorelei
[70] Bruno
[45] Agatha
[105] Lance
[115] Blue 

hurt agatha and heal blue


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jun 20, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[100] Brock
[105] Lt. Surge
[75] Misty
[105] Erika
[110] Koga
[75] Sabrina
[105] Blaine
[110] Giovanni
[85] Lorelei
[70] Bruno
[50] Agatha
[105] Lance
[115] Blue 

Hurt Lorelei, heal Agatha


----------



## Chopsuey (Jun 20, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[100] Brock
[105] Lt. Surge
[75] Misty
[105] Erika
[110] Koga
[75] Sabrina
[105] Blaine
[110] Giovanni
[85] Lorelei
[75] Bruno
[40] Agatha
[105] Lance
[115] Blue 

Hurt Agatha, heal Bruno.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 20, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

Yo Zim, Koga is supposed to be at 115. I healed him twice, and I'm doing it again 'cause he's that fucking cool.

[100] Brock
[105] Lt. Surge
[75] Misty
[105] Erika
[120] Koga
[75] Sabrina
[105] Blaine
[110] Giovanni
[85] Lorelei
[75] Bruno
[30] Agatha
[105] Lance
[115] Blue 

Hurt Agatha, heal Koga.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[100] Brock
[105] Lt. Surge
[75] Misty
[105] Erika
[110] Koga
[75] Sabrina
[105] Blaine
[110] Giovanni
[85] Lorelei
[75] Bruno
[35] Agatha
[105] Lance
[115] Blue 

Hurt Koga, heal Agatha


----------



## Sage Noctowl (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[100] Brock
[105] Lt. Surge
[75] Misty
[105] Erika
[110] Koga
[75] Sabrina
[105] Blaine
[110] Giovanni
[75] Lorelei
[75] Bruno
[35] Agatha
[105] Lance
[120] Blue 

Hurt Lorelei
Heal Gary Blue Oak


----------



## Patar (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

Man, you people must hate old people :D

[100] Brock
[105] Lt. Surge
[75] Misty
[105] Erika
[110] Koga
[75] Sabrina
[105] Blaine
[110] Giovanni
[75] Lorelei
[75] Bruno
[35] Agatha
[105] Lance
[120] Blue 

Hurt Misty, heal Agatha


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[100] Brock
[105] Lt. Surge
[75] Misty
[105] Erika
[115] Koga
[75] Sabrina
[105] Blaine
[110] Giovanni
[75] Lorelei
[75] Bruno
[35] Agatha
[105] Lance
[110] Blue

Heal Koga, hurt Blue.


----------



## Jester (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[100] Brock
[105] Lt. Surge
[75] Misty
[110] Erika
[115] Koga
[75] Sabrina
[105] Blaine
[110] Giovanni
[75] Lorelei
[75] Bruno
[25] Agatha
[105] Lance
[110] Blue

Hurt Agatha
Heal Erika


----------



## HotTorchic (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[100] Brock
[105] Lt. Surge
[75] Misty
[110] Erika
[115] Koga
[75] Sabrina
[105] Blaine
[115] Giovanni
[75] Lorelei
[75] Bruno
[15] Agatha
[105] Lance
[110] Blue
Hurt agatha, heal giovanni.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[100] Brock
[95] Lt. Surge
[75] Misty
[110] Erika
[115] Koga
[75] Sabrina
[105] Blaine
[115] Giovanni
[75] Lorelei
[75] Bruno
[20] Agatha
[105] Lance
[110] Blue

Hurt Lt Surge, heal Agatha


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[100] Brock
[95] Lt. Surge
[75] Misty
[110] Erika
[115] Koga
[65] Sabrina
[110] Blaine
[115] Giovanni
[75] Lorelei
[75] Bruno
[20] Agatha
[105] Lance
[110] Blue

Hurt Sabrina, heal Blaine.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[100] Brock
[95] Lt. Surge
[75] Misty
[110] Erika
[115] Koga
[55] Sabrina
[110] Blaine
[115] Giovanni
[75] Lorelei
[75] Bruno
[25] Agatha
[105] Lance
[110] Blue

Hurt Sabrina, Heal Agatha


----------



## Jester (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[100] Brock
[95] Lt. Surge
[75] Misty
[115] Erika
[115] Koga
[55] Sabrina
[110] Blaine
[115] Giovanni
[75] Lorelei
[75] Bruno
[15] Agatha
[105] Lance
[110] Blue

Hurt Agatha
Heal Erika


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[100] Brock
[95] Lt. Surge
[75] Misty
[115] Erika
[120] Koga
[55] Sabrina
[110] Blaine
[115] Giovanni
[75] Lorelei
[65] Bruno
[15] Agatha
[105] Lance
[110] Blue

Hurt Bruno, heal Koga.


----------



## Jester (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[100] Brock
[95] Lt. Surge
[75] Misty
[120] Erika
[120] Koga
[55] Sabrina
[110] Blaine
[115] Giovanni
[75] Lorelei
[65] Bruno
[5] Agatha
[105] Lance
[110] Blue

Hurt aggie, Heal Erika


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[100] Brock
[95] Lt. Surge
[75] Misty
[120] Erika
[120] Koga
[45] Sabrina
[110] Blaine
[115] Giovanni
[80] Lorelei
[65] Bruno
[5] Agatha
[105] Lance
[110] Blue

Hurt Sabrina, heal Lorelei.


----------



## Jester (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[100] Brock
[95] Lt. Surge
[75] Misty
[125] Erika
[120] Koga
[45] Sabrina
[110] Blaine
[115] Giovanni
[80] Lorelei
[65] Bruno
[105] Lance
[110] Blue

Hurt Agatha, Heal Erika


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[100] Brock
[95] Lt. Surge
[75] Misty
[125] Erika
[125] Koga
[45] Sabrina
[110] Blaine
[115] Giovanni
[80] Lorelei
[55] Bruno
[105] Lance
[110] Blue

Hurt Bruno, heal Koga.


----------



## Chopsuey (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[100] Brock
[100] Lt. Surge
[75] Misty
[125] Erika
[125] Koga
[35] Sabrina
[110] Blaine
[115] Giovanni
[80] Lorelei
[55] Bruno
[105] Lance
[110] Blue

Hurt Sabrina, heal Lt. Surge.


----------



## Barubu (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[100] Brock
[100] Lt. Surge
[75] Misty
[125] Erika
[125] Koga
[35] Sabrina
[110] Blaine
[115] Giovanni
[80] Lorelei
[55] Bruno
[105] Lance
[110] Blue

Screw Sabrina, less screw Lance


----------



## ... (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[100] Brock
[100] Lt. Surge
[75] Misty
[125] Erika
[125] Koga
[35] Sabrina
[110] Blaine
[115] Giovanni
[80] Lorelei
[45] Bruno
[105] Lance
[115] Blue

Hurt Bruno, heal Blue.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[100] Brock
[100] Lt. Surge
[75] Misty
[125] Erika
[130] Koga
[25] Sabrina
[110] Blaine
[115] Giovanni
[80] Lorelei
[35] Bruno
[110] Lance
[115] Blue

Hurt Bruno, heal Koga.

Plus Barubu's post.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[100] Brock
[90] Lt. Surge
[75] Misty
[125] Erika
[130] Koga
[25] Sabrina
[110] Blaine
[115] Giovanni
[80] Lorelei
[35] Bruno
[115] Lance
[115] Blue

Hurt Lt. Surge, Heal Lance


----------



## HotTorchic (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[100] Brock
[90] Lt. Surge
[75] Misty
[125] Erika
[130] Koga
[25] Sabrina
[100] Blaine
[120] Giovanni
[80] Lorelei
[35] Bruno
[115] Lance
[115] Blue
Hurt blaine, heal giovanni.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jun 23, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[100] Brock
[90] Lt. Surge
[65] Misty
[125] Erika
[130] Koga
[25] Sabrina
[100] Blaine
[120] Giovanni
[80] Lorelei
[35] Bruno
[120] Lance
[115] Blue

Hurt Misty, Heal Lance (lol I love how no one has touched Brock yet)


----------



## HotTorchic (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[90] Brock
[90] Lt. Surge
[65] Misty
[125] Erika
[130] Koga
[25] Sabrina
[100] Blaine
[125] Giovanni
[80] Lorelei
[35] Bruno
[120] Lance
[115] Blue
Hurt brock, heal giovanni


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[90] Brock
[90] Lt. Surge
[65] Misty
[125] Erika
[130] Koga
[15] Sabrina
[100] Blaine
[125] Giovanni
[80] Lorelei
[35] Bruno
[120] Lance
[120] Blue

Hurt Sabrina, heal blue


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[90] Brock
[90] Lt. Surge
[65] Misty
[125] Erika
[130] Koga
[15] Sabrina
[105] Blaine
[125] Giovanni
[80] Lorelei
[25] Bruno
[120] Lance
[120] Blue

Hurt Bruno, heal Blaine.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[80] Brock
[90] Lt. Surge
[70] Misty
[125] Erika
[130] Koga
[15] Sabrina
[105] Blaine
[125] Giovanni
[80] Lorelei
[25] Bruno
[120] Lance
[120] Blue

Hurt Brock (jus because) heal Misty as she's missing on the love...


----------



## ZimD (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[80] Brock
[90] Lt. Surge
[70] Misty
[125] Erika
[130] Koga
[15] Sabrina
[105] Blaine
[125] Giovanni
[70] Lorelei
[25] Bruno
[120] Lance
[125] Blue

hurt lorelei, heal blue


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[80] Brock
[90] Lt. Surge
[70] Misty
[125] Erika
[130] Koga
[20] Sabrina
[105] Blaine
[115] Giovanni
[70] Lorelei
[25] Bruno
[120] Lance
[125] Blue

Yami: "Hurt that Rocket, er, person and heal my teacher, Sabrina!"


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[80] Brock
[90] Lt. Surge
[70] Misty
[125] Erika
[135] Koga
[10] Sabrina
[105] Blaine
[115] Giovanni
[70] Lorelei
[25] Bruno
[120] Lance
[125] Blue

Hurt Sabrina, heal Koga.


----------



## Patar (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[80] Brock
[90] Lt. Surge
[70] Misty
[125] Erika
[135] Koga
[10] Sabrina
[105] Blaine
[115] Giovanni
[75] Lorelei
[15] Bruno
[120] Lance
[125] Blue

Hurt Bruno, heal Lorelei.


----------



## ZimD (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[80] Brock
[90] Lt. Surge
[70] Misty
[125] Erika
[135] Koga
[10] Sabrina
[105] Blaine
[105] Giovanni
[75] Lorelei
[15] Bruno
[120] Lance
[130] Blue

hurt giovanni
heal blue


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[80] Brock
[90] Lt. Surge
[70] Misty
[125] Erika
[135] Koga
[10] Sabrina
[105] Blaine
[105] Giovanni
[80] Lorelei
[5] Bruno
[120] Lance
[130] Blue

Hurt Bruno, heal Lorelei.


----------



## HotTorchic (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[80] Brock
[90] Lt. Surge
[70] Misty
[125] Erika
[135] Koga
[10] Sabrina
[105] Blaine
[105] Giovanni
[80] Lorelei
[-5] Bruno
[130] Lance
[130] Blue

Hurt bruno, heal lance


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[80] Brock
[90] Lt. Surge
[70] Misty
[130] Erika
[135] Koga
[105] Blaine
[105] Giovanni
[80] Lorelei
[130] Lance
[130] Blue

Hurt Sabrina, heal Erika.


----------



## ZimD (Jun 25, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[70] Brock
[90] Lt. Surge
[70] Misty
[130] Erika
[135] Koga
[105] Blaine
[105] Giovanni
[80] Lorelei
[130] Lance
[135] Blue

hurt brock heal blue.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 27, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[70] Brock
[90] Lt. Surge
[70] Misty
[120] Erika
[135] Koga
[105] Blaine
[105] Giovanni
[80] Lorelei
[135] Lance
[135] Blue

Hurt Erika, heal Lance.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jun 27, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[70] Brock
[90] Lt. Surge
[70] Misty
[120] Erika
[135] Koga
[105] Blaine
[105] Giovanni
[70] Lorelei
[135] Lance
[140] Blue

Hurt Lorelei, Heal Blue


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jun 27, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[70] Brock
[80] Lt. Surge
[70] Misty
[125] Erika
[135] Koga
[105] Blaine
[105] Giovanni
[70] Lorelei
[135] Lance
[140] Blue

heal Erika, hurt Lt. Surge


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 27, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[70] Brock
[70] Lt. Surge
[70] Misty
[125] Erika
[140] Koga
[105] Blaine
[105] Giovanni
[70] Lorelei
[135] Lance
[140] Blue

Hurt Lt. Surge, heal Koga.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[70] Brock
[70] Lt. Surge
[70] Misty
[125] Erika
[140] Koga
[105] Blaine
[105] Giovanni
[60] Lorelei
[140] Lance
[140] Blue

Hurt Lorelei, heal Lance.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[70] Brock
[70] Lt. Surge
[60] Misty
[125] Erika
[145] Koga
[105] Blaine
[105] Giovanni
[60] Lorelei
[140] Lance
[140] Blue

Hurt Misty, heal Koga


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[70] Brock
[70] Lt. Surge
[60] Misty
[115] Erika
[145] Koga
[105] Blaine
[105] Giovanni
[60] Lorelei
[140] Lance
[145] Blue

Hurt Erika, heal Blue.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[60] Brock
[70] Lt. Surge
[60] Misty
[115] Erika
[150] Koga
[105] Blaine
[105] Giovanni
[60] Lorelei
[140] Lance
[145] Blue

Hurt Brock, heal Koga


----------



## ZimD (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[60] Brock
[70] Lt. Surge
[60] Misty
[105] Erika
[150] Koga
[105] Blaine
[105] Giovanni
[60] Lorelei
[140] Lance
[150] Blue

healing blue and hurting erika


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[60] Brock
[70] Lt. Surge
[60] Misty
[105] Erika
[150] Koga
[105] Blaine
[105] Giovanni
[50] Lorelei
[145] Lance
[150] Blue

Hurt Lorelei, heal Lance.


----------



## Chopsuey (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[60] Brock
[75] Lt. Surge
[60] Misty
[105] Erika
[150] Koga
[105] Blaine
[105] Giovanni
[50] Lorelei
[145] Lance
[140] Blue

Hurt Blue, heal Lt. Surge.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 29, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[60] Brock
[75] Lt. Surge
[65] Misty
[95] Erika
[150] Koga
[105] Blaine
[105] Giovanni
[50] Lorelei
[145] Lance
[140] Blue

Hurt Erika, heal Misty.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 29, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[60] Brock
[65] Lt. Surge
[65] Misty
[100] Erika
[150] Koga
[105] Blaine
[105] Giovanni
[50] Lorelei
[145] Lance
[140] Blue

Hurt Surge, heal Erika


----------



## Chopsuey (Jun 29, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[60] Brock
[70] Lt. Surge
[65] Misty
[90] Erika
[150] Koga
[105] Blaine
[105] Giovanni
[50] Lorelei
[145] Lance
[140] Blue

Hurt Erika, heal Lt. Dan Surge.

STOP HURTING ONE OF MY FAVORITE VIDEO GAME CHARACTERS DAMMIT.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[50] Brock
[70] Lt. Surge
[65] Misty
[90] Erika
[150] Koga
[105] Blaine
[105] Giovanni
[50] Lorelei
[150] Lance
[140] Blue

Hurt Brock, heal Lance


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 1, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[50] Brock
[70] Lt. Surge
[70] Misty
[80] Erika
[150] Koga
[105] Blaine
[105] Giovanni
[50] Lorelei
[150] Lance
[140] Blue

Hurt Erik, heal Misty.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[50] Brock
[70] Lt. Surge
[70] Misty
[80] Erika
[150] Koga
[110] Blaine
[95] Giovanni
[50] Lorelei
[150] Lance
[140] Blue

Hurt Giovanni, heal Blaine


----------



## Chopsuey (Jul 3, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[50] Brock
[75] Lt. Surge
[70] Misty
[80] Erika
[150] Koga
[110] Blaine
[95] Giovanni
[50] Lorelei
[150] Lance
[130] Blue

Hurt Blue, heal Lt. Surge.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 5, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[50] Brock
[65] Lt. Surge
[70] Misty
[80] Erika
[150] Koga
[115] Blaine
[95] Giovanni
[50] Lorelei
[150] Lance
[130] Blue

Hurt Surge, heal Blaine.


----------



## Leaftail (Jul 5, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[55] Brock
[65] Lt. Surge
[70] Misty
[80] Erika
[150] Koga
[115] Blaine
[95] Giovanni
[40] Lorelei
[150] Lance
[130] Blue


Hurt Lorelei, heal Brock.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 5, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[55] Brock
[65] Lt. Surge
[75] Misty
[70] Erika
[150] Koga
[115] Blaine
[95] Giovanni
[40] Lorelei
[150] Lance
[130] Blue

Hurt Erika, heal Misty.


----------



## Chopsuey (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[55] Brock
[70] Lt. Surge
[75] Misty
[70] Erika
[140] Koga
[115] Blaine
[95] Giovanni
[40] Lorelei
[150] Lance
[130] Blue

Hurt Koga, heal Surge.


----------



## Missile (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[55] Brock
[70] Lt. Surge
[65] Misty
[70] Erika
[140] Koga
[115] Blaine
[95] Giovanni
[40] Lorelei
[155] Lance
[130] Blue

Hurt Misty/Heal Lance


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[55] Brock
[70] Lt. Surge
[65] Misty
[60] Erika
[140] Koga
[115] Blaine
[95] Giovanni
[40] Lorelei
[155] Lance
[135] Blue

Hurt Erika, heal Blue.


----------



## nothing to see here (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[60] Brock
[70] Lt. Surge
[65] Misty
[60] Erika
[140] Koga
[115] Blaine
[95] Giovanni
[40] Lorelei
[145] Lance
[135] Blue

Hurt Lance, heal Brock


----------



## Leaftail (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[60] Brock
[60] Lt. Surge
[65] Misty
[60] Erika
[140] Koga
[115] Blaine
[95] Giovanni
[40] Lorelei
[145] Lance
[140] Blue

Hurt Lt. Surge, heal Blue.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[60] Brock
[60] Lt. Surge
[70] Misty
[60] Erika
[140] Koga
[115] Blaine
[95] Giovanni
[30] Lorelei
[145] Lance
[140] Blue

Hurt Lorelei, heal Misty.


----------



## Chopsuey (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[60] Brock
[65] Lt. Surge
[70] Misty
[60] Erika
[140] Koga
[115] Blaine
[95] Giovanni
[30] Lorelei
[135] Lance
[140] Blue

Hurt Lance, heal Sir Surge.


----------



## wyoming789 (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[60] Brock
[65] Lt. Surge
[70] Misty
[60] Erika
[140] Koga
[115] Blaine
[95] Giovanni
[25] Lorelei
[135] Lance
[140] Blue

Hurt Lorelei, heal Giovanni.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[60] Brock
[65] Lt. Surge
[70] Misty
[60] Erika
[140] Koga
[115] Blaine
[100] Giovanni
[10] Lorelei
[140] Lance
[140] Blue

Hurt Lorelei, heal Lance.


----------



## Dave Strider (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[60] Brock
[65] Lt. Surge
[70] Misty
[60] Erika
[140] Koga
[120] Blaine
[100] Giovanni
[140] Lance
[140] Blue

Hurt Lorelei, Heal Blaine


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[60] Brock
[65] Lt. Surge
[70] Misty
[60] Erika
[130] Koga
[120] Blaine
[100] Giovanni
[145] Lance
[140] Blue

Hurt Koga, heal Lance.


----------



## Chopsuey (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[60] Brock
[70] Lt. Surge
[70] Misty
[60] Erika
[130] Koga
[120] Blaine
[100] Giovanni
[145] Lance
[130] Blue

Hurt Blue, heal Surge.


----------



## wyoming789 (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[60] Brock
[60] Lt. Surge
[70] Misty
[60] Erika
[130] Koga
[120] Blaine
[105] Giovanni
[145] Lance
[130] Blue

Hurt The Lightning American, heal Master Giovanni.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[60] Brock
[60] Lt. Surge
[75] Misty
[50] Erika
[130] Koga
[120] Blaine
[105] Giovanni
[145] Lance
[130] Blue

Hurt Erika, heal Misty.


----------



## Missile (Jul 12, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[60] Brock
[60] Lt. Surge
[65] Misty
[50] Erika
[130] Koga
[120] Blaine
[105] Giovanni
[150] Lance
[130] Blue

Heal Lance/Hurt Misty


----------



## wyoming789 (Jul 12, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[60] Brock
[50] Lt. Surge
[65] Misty
[50] Erika
[130] Koga
[120] Blaine
[110] Giovanni
[150] Lance
[130] Blue

Hurt Lt. Surge, heal Giovanni.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jul 14, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[60] Brock
[50] Lt. Surge
[70] Misty
[40] Erika
[130] Koga
[120] Blaine
[110] Giovanni
[150] Lance
[130] Blue

Hurt Erika and heal Misty


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[60] Brock
[40] Lt. Surge
[70] Misty
[40] Erika
[130] Koga
[120] Blaine
[110] Giovanni
[150] Lance
[135] Blue

Hurt Lt. Surge, Heal Blue


----------



## nothing to see here (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[60] Brock
[40] Lt. Surge
[70] Misty
[40] Erika
[130] Koga
[125] Blaine
[110] Giovanni
[140] Lance
[135] Blue

Hurt Lance, heal Blaine.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[50] Brock
[40] Lt. Surge
[75] Misty
[40] Erika
[130] Koga
[125] Blaine
[110] Giovanni
[140] Lance
[135] Blue

Hurt Brock, heal Misty


----------



## wyoming789 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[50] Brock
[30] Lt. Surge
[75] Misty
[40] Erika
[130] Koga
[125] Blaine
[115] Giovanni
[140] Lance
[135] Blue

Hurt Surge, heal Giovanni.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[50] Brock
[20] Lt. Surge
[75] Misty
[40] Erika
[130] Koga
[130] Blaine
[115] Giovanni
[140] Lance
[135] Blue

Hurt Surge, heal Blaine.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 17, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[50] Brock
[10] Lt. Surge
[75] Misty
[45] Erika
[130] Koga
[130] Blaine
[115] Giovanni
[140] Lance

Hurt Surge, heal Erika.
[135] Blue


----------



## wyoming789 (Jul 17, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[50] Brock
[75] Misty
[45] Erika
[130] Koga
[130] Blaine
[120] Giovanni
[140] Lance
[135] Blue

Kill Lieutenant Surge, heal Giovanni.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 17, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[40] Brock
[75] Misty
[45] Erika
[135] Koga
[130] Blaine
[120] Giovanni
[140] Lance
[135] Blue

Hurt Brock, heal Koga.


----------



## Chopsuey (Jul 17, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[40] Brock
[75] Misty
[45] Erika
[125] Koga
[135] Blaine
[120] Giovanni
[140] Lance
[135] Blue

Hurt Koga, heal Blaine. GOGOGO OLD MAN, AVENGE THE LIEUTENENT!


----------



## Leaftail (Jul 17, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[40] Brock
[65] Misty
[45] Erika
[125] Koga
[140] Blaine
[120] Giovanni
[140] Lance
[135] Blue

Hurt Misty, heal Blaine.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 17, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[40] Brock
[55] Misty
[45] Erika
[130] Koga
[140] Blaine
[120] Giovanni
[140] Lance
[135] Blue

Hurt Misty, heal Koga


----------



## wyoming789 (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[40] Brock
[55] Misty
[45] Erika
[130] Koga
[140] Blaine
[120] Giovanni
[140] Lance
[135] Blue

Hurt Brock, Heal Giovanni.


----------



## nothing to see here (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[45] Brock
[55] Misty
[45] Erika
[130] Koga
[140] Blaine
[120] Giovanni
[130] Lance
[135] Blue

Hurt Lance, heal Brock.


----------



## wyoming789 (Jul 18, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[35] Brock
[55] Misty
[45] Erika
[130] Koga
[140] Blaine
[125] Giovanni
[130] Lance
[135] Blue

Heal Giovanni, hurt Brock


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[35] Brock
[55] Misty
[50] Erika
[130] Koga
[140] Blaine
[115] Giovanni
[130] Lance
[135] Blue

Hurt Giovanni, heal Erika


----------



## Leaftail (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[35] Brock
[45] Misty
[50] Erika
[130] Koga
[140] Blaine
[115] Giovanni
[130] Lance
[140] Blue

Hurt Misty, heal Blue.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[25] Brock
[45] Misty
[50] Erika
[135] Koga
[140] Blaine
[115] Giovanni
[130] Lance
[140] Blue

Hurt Brock, heal Koga


----------



## Leaftail (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[25] Brock
[45] Misty
[40] Erika
[135] Koga
[140] Blaine
[120] Giovanni
[130] Lance
[140] Blue

Hurt Erika, heal Giovanni.


----------



## oldog (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[15] Brock
[45] Misty
[40] Erika
[135] Koga
[140] Blaine
[120] Giovanni
[130] Lance
[145] Blue

Hurt Brock
Heal Blue


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[15] Brock
[35] Misty
[40] Erika
[140] Koga
[140] Blaine
[120] Giovanni
[130] Lance
[145] Blue

Hurt Misty, heal Koga


----------



## Superbird (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[15] Brock
[25] Misty
[40] Erika
[140] Koga
[140] Blaine
[130] Giovanni
[130] Lance
[145] Blue

Hurt Misty, heal Giovanni


----------



## ... (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[5] Brock
[25] Misty
[40] Erika
[140] Koga
[140] Blaine
[130] Giovanni
[140] Lance
[145] Blue

Hurt Brock, Heal Lance.


----------



## Renteura (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[5] Brock
[25] Misty
[40] Erika
[140] Koga
[140] Blaine
[130] Giovanni
[145] Lance
[135] Blue

Hurt Blue, heal Lance


----------



## ... (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[5] Brock
[15] Misty
[40] Erika
[140] Koga
[140] Blaine
[130] Giovanni
[145] Lance
[140] Blue

Hurt Misty, Heal Blue.


----------



## wyoming789 (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[15] Misty
[40] Erika
[140] Koga
[140] Blaine
[135] Giovanni
[145] Lance
[140] Blue

Kill Brock, Heal Giovanni.  Woot!  Second kill!


----------



## ... (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[15] Misty
[30] Erika
[140] Koga
[140] Blaine
[135] Giovanni
[145] Lance
[145] Blue

Hurt Erika, Heal Blue.


----------



## Superbird (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[5] Misty
[30] Erika
[140] Koga
[140] Blaine
[140] Giovanni
[145] Lance
[145] Blue

Hurt Misty, heal Giovanni


----------



## wyoming789 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[30] Erika
[140] Koga
[140] Blaine
[145] Giovanni
[145] Lance
[145] Blue

Kill Misty Heal Giovanni


----------



## ... (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[30] Erika
[140] Koga
[140] Blaine
[145] Giovanni
[150] Lance
[145] Blue

Hurt Blaine, Heal Lance.


----------



## wyoming789 (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[20] Erika
[140] Koga
[140] Blaine
[150] Giovanni
[150] Lance
[145] Blue

Hurt Erika, Heal Giovanni.  I think we know by now who the favorites are.


----------



## ... (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[20] Erika
[130] Koga
[145] Blaine
[150] Giovanni
[150] Lance
[145] Blue

Hurt Koga, Heal Blaine.


----------



## Leaftail (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[10] Erika
[130] Koga
[145] Blaine
[150] Giovanni
[150] Lance
[150] Blue

Hurt Erika, heal Blue.


----------



## nothing to see here (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[10] Erika
[130] Koga
[150] Blaine
[150] Giovanni
[140] Lance
[150] Blue

Hurt Lance, heal Blaine.


----------



## wyoming789 (Jul 23, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[130] Koga
[150] Blaine
[155] Giovanni
[140] Lance
[150] Blue

Kill Erika, Heal Giovanni.


----------



## Superbird (Jul 23, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

...this is gonna take a while from here.

[120] Koga
[150] Blaine
[155] Giovanni
[140] Lance
[155] Blue

Hurt Koga, Heal Blue


----------



## ... (Jul 23, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[110] Koga
[150] Blaine
[155] Giovanni
[145] Lance
[155] Blue

Hurt Koga, Heal Lance.


----------



## Leaftail (Jul 24, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[100] Koga
[150] Blaine
[155] Giovanni
[150] Lance
[155] Blue

Hurt Koga, heal Lance.


----------



## nothing to see here (Jul 24, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[100] Koga
[155] Blaine
[155] Giovanni
[140] Lance
[155] Blue

Hurt Lance, heal Blaine.

(Poor Koga... everyone's ganging up on him now...)


----------



## Leaftail (Jul 24, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[100] Koga
[155] Blaine
[145] Giovanni
[145] Lance
[155] Blue

Hurt Giovanni, heal Lance.


----------



## Superbird (Jul 24, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[90] Koga
[155] Blaine
[145] Giovanni
[145] Lance
[160] Blue

Hurt Koga, heal Blue.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jul 24, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[95] Koga
[155] Blaine
[135] Giovanni
[145] Lance
[160] Blue

Hurt Boss Rocket, heal Koga


----------



## nothing to see here (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[100] Koga
[155] Blaine
[135] Giovanni
[135] Lance
[160] Blue

Hurt Lance, heal Koga.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[100] Koga
[155] Blaine
[125] Giovanni
[140] Lance
[160] Blue

Hurt Givanni, heal Lance


----------



## Superbird (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[90] Koga
[155] Blaine
[125] Giovanni
[150] Lance
[160] Blue

Hurt Koga, Heal Lance


----------



## nothing to see here (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[90] Koga
[155] Blaine
[130] Giovanni
[140] Lance
[160] Blue

Hurt the spiky-haired guy who wears a cape and trains Unnecessary-type Pokémon, heal Giovanni.


----------



## wyoming789 (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[90] Koga
[155] Blaine
[135] Giovanni
[130] Lance
[160] Blue

Hurt Lance, heal Giovanni


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[95] Koga
[155] Blaine
[125] Giovanni
[130] Lance
[160] Blue

Hurt Giovanni, heal Koga


----------



## Leaftail (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[85] Koga
[155] Blaine
[125] Giovanni
[135] Lance
[160] Blue

Hurt Koga, heal Lance.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[85] Koga
[155] Blaine
[115] Giovanni
[140] Lance
[160] Blue

Hurt Giovanni, heal Lance


----------



## Leaftail (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[75] Koga
[155] Blaine
[115] Giovanni
[140] Lance
[165] Blue

Hurt Koga, Heal Blue.


----------



## wyoming789 (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[75] Koga
[155] Blaine
[120] Giovanni
[140] Lance
[155] Blue

Heal Giovanni, hurt Blue


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[65] Koga
[155] Blaine
[120] Giovanni
[145] Lance
[155] Blue

Hurt Koga, heal Blue.


----------



## wyoming789 (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[55] Koga
[155] Blaine
[125] Giovanni
[145] Lance
[155] Blue

Heal Giovanni, Hurt Koga.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[45] Koga
[155] Blaine
[125] Giovanni
[150] Lance
[155] Blue

Hurt Koga, heal Lance.


----------



## wyoming789 (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[35] Koga
[155] Blaine
[130] Giovanni
[150] Lance
[155] Blue

Heal Giovanni, hurt Koga


----------



## Missile (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

EDIT: Ninja'd. Gotta start over. 

[25] Koga
[155] Blaine
[130] Giovanni
[155] Lance
[155] Blue

Hurt Koga/Heal Lance


----------



## wyoming789 (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[15] Koga
[155] Blaine
[135] Giovanni
[155] Lance
[155] Blue

Hurt Koga, (Gotcha again!)  Heal Giovanni


----------



## nothing to see here (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[15] Koga
[155] Blaine
[140] Giovanni
[145] Lance
[155] Blue

Hurt Lance, heal Giovanni.


----------



## Leaftail (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[5] Koga
[155] Blaine
[140] Giovanni
[150] Lance
[155] Blue

Hurt Koga, heal Lance.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[155] Blaine
[140] Giovanni
[155] Lance
[155] Blue

Hurt Koga, heal Lance.


----------



## Leaftail (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[145] Blaine
[140] Giovanni
[155] Lance
[160] Blue

Hurt Blaine, heal Blue.


----------



## wyoming789 (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[145] Blaine
[145] Giovanni
[155] Lance
[150] Blue

Heal Giovanni, hurt Blue


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 29, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[150] Blaine
[135] Giovanni
[155] Lance
[150] Blue

Hurt Giovanni, heal Blaine.


----------



## wyoming789 (Jul 30, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[150] Blaine
[140] Giovanni
[145] Lance
[150] Blue


Hurt Lance, Heal Giovanni


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 30, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[150] Blaine
[130] Giovanni
[150] Lance
[150] Blue

Hurt Giovanni, heal Lance


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 30, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[150] Blaine
[120] Giovanni
[155] Lance
[150] Blue

Hurt Giovanni, heal Lance.


----------



## wyoming789 (Jul 30, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[140] Blaine
[125] Giovanni
[155] Lance
[150] Blue

Heal Giovanni, Hurt Blaine.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 30, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[140] Blaine
[115] Giovanni
[160] Lance
[150] Blue

Hurt giovanni, heal Lance.


----------



## Leaftail (Jul 30, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[130] Blaine
[115] Giovanni
[165] Lance
[150] Blue

Hurt Blaine, heal Lance.


----------



## marbychu (Jul 31, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[130] Blaine
[105] Giovanni
[165] Lance
[155] Blue

Hurt Giovanni, Heal Blue.


----------



## Leaftail (Jul 31, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[120] Blaine
[105] Giovanni
[165] Lance
[160] Blue

Hurt Blaine, heal Blue.


----------



## wyoming789 (Jul 31, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[120] Blaine
[110] Giovanni
[155] Lance
[160] Blue


----------



## nothing to see here (Jul 31, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[120] Blaine
[115] Giovanni
[145] Lance
[160] Blue 

Hurt Lance, heal Giovanni.


----------



## Superbird (Aug 1, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[120] Blaine
[105] Giovanni
[150] Lance
[160] Blue 

Hurt Boss Rocket, Heal Lance.


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[120] Blaine
[95] Giovanni
[155] Lance
[160] Blue 

Hurt Giovanni, heal Lance.


----------



## wyoming789 (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[110] Blaine
[100] Giovanni
[155] Lance
[160] Blue 


Hurt Blaine, Heal Giovanni


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[115] Blaine
[90] Giovanni
[155] Lance
[160] Blue 

Hurt Giovanni, heal Blaine.


----------



## wyoming789 (Aug 4, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[115] Blaine
[80] Giovanni
[155] Lance
[170] Blue

Hurt Giovanni, heal Blue.


----------



## Superbird (Aug 4, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[115] Blaine
[70] Giovanni
[160] Lance
[170] Blue

Hurt Giovanni, heal Lance


----------



## wyoming789 (Aug 5, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[115] Blaine
[60] Giovanni
[165] Lance
[170] Blue

Hurt Giovanni, heal Lance.


----------



## Captain Sea Turtle (Aug 5, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[105] Blaine
[60] Giovanni
[170] Lance
[170] Blue

Hurt Blaine, heal Lance


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 5, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[105] Blaine
[60] Giovanni
[175] Lance
[160] Blue

Hurt Blue, heal Lance.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Aug 5, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[110] Blaine
[50] Giovanni
[175] Lance
[160] Blue

Hurt Giovanni, heal Blane


----------



## Superbird (Aug 5, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[115] Blaine
[40] Giovanni
[175] Lance
[160] Blue

Hurt Boss Rocket, Heal Blaine.


----------



## wyoming789 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[115] Blaine
[30] Giovanni
[175] Lance
[165] Blue

Hurt Geo, heal Blue


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[120] Blaine
[20] Giovanni
[175] Lance
[165] Blue

Hurt Giovanni, heal Blaine


----------



## AtomicPokabu (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[130] Blaine
[10] Giovanni DIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIE
[175] Lance
[165] Blue

Hurt Giovanni, heal Blaine


----------



## wyoming789 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[130] Blaine
[180] Lance
[165] Blue

Kill Giovanni, heal Lance.

That's sad, considering the amount of time I spent defending him.


----------



## Pwnemon (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[135] Blaine
[170] Lance
[165] Blue

Hurt Lance, heal Blaine.

He's awesome liek that


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[125] Blaine
[175] Lance
[165] Blue

Hurt Blaine, heal Lance.


----------



## Pwnemon (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[130] Blaine
[165] Lance
[165] Blue

Hurt Lance, heal blaine.

I WILL NOT LOSE


----------



## Dave Strider (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[135] Blaine
[155] Lance
[165] Blue

Hurt Lance, Heal Blaine


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[130] Blaine
[170] Lance
[155] Blue

Hurt Blue, heal Lance


----------



## Pwnemon (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[140]Blaine
[150]Lance
[155]Blue

Hurt Lance, heal Blaine


----------



## wyoming789 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[130]Blaine
[155]Lance
[155]Blue

Hurt Blaine, Heal Lance.


----------



## Pwnemon (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[135]Blaine
[145]Lance
[155]Blue

Hurt Lance, heal Blaine


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[125]Blaine
[150]Lance
[155]Blue

Hurt Blaine, heal Lance


----------



## Pwnemon (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[130] Blaine
[150]Lance
[145]Blue

Hurt Blue, heal Blaine


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[130] Blaine
[160]Lance
[140]Blue

Hurt Blue, heal Lance


----------



## Pwnemon (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[135]Blaine
[150]Lance
[135]Blue

Hurt Lance, heal Blaine


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[140]Blaine
[150]Lance
[125]Blue

Hurt Blue, heal Blaine

(This feels like it's been going on for ages...)


----------



## Pwnemon (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[145]Blaine
[130]Lance
[125]Blue

Hurt Lance, heal Blaine


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[135]Blaine
[135]Lance
[125]Blue

Hurt Blaine, heal Lance


----------



## Pwnemon (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[140]Blaine
[125]Lance
[125]Blue

Hurt Lance, heal Blaine


----------



## AtomicPokabu (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[150]Blaine
[115]Lance
[125]Blue

Hurt Lance, heal Blaine


----------



## Pwnemon (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[155]Blaine
[115]Lance
[115]Blue

Hurt blue, heal blaine.


----------



## nothing to see here (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[155]Blaine
[105]Lance
[120]Blue

Hurt Lance, heal Blue.


----------



## wyoming789 (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[160]Blaine
[95]Lance
[120]Blue

Hurt Lance heal blaine.


----------



## AtomicPokabu (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[170]Blaine
[85]Lance
[120]Blue

Hurt Lance heal blaine.


----------



## Superbird (Aug 8, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[160]Blaine
[90]Lance
[120]Blue

Hurt Blaine, Heal Lance.


----------



## wyoming789 (Aug 8, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[165]Blaine
[80]Lance
[120]Blue

Heal Blaine, Hurt Lance


----------



## AtomicPokabu (Aug 8, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[170]Blaine
[70]Lance
[120]Blue

Heal Blaine, Hurt Lance


----------



## wyoming789 (Aug 8, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[175]Blaine
[60]Lance
[120]Blue

Heal Blaine, Hurt Lance.


----------



## Superbird (Aug 8, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[175]Blaine
[50]Lance
[125]Blue

Hurt Lance, Heal Blue


----------



## AtomicPokabu (Aug 8, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[175]Blaine
[40]Lance
[130]Blue

Hurt Lance, Heal Blue


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 8, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[165]Blaine
[40]Lance
[135]Blue

Hurt Blaine, heal Blue.

(laaaaaance D':)


----------



## Pwnemon (Aug 8, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[170]Blaine
[50]Lance
[125]Blue

Hurt Blue, heal Blaine.


----------



## Leaftail (Aug 8, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[165]Blaine
[55]Lance
[125]Blue

Hurt Blaine, heal Lance.


----------



## Pwnemon (Aug 8, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[170] Blaine
[55] Lance
[115] blue

Hurt Blue, heal Blaine.


----------



## ... (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[160] Blaine
[55] Lance
[120] blue

Hurt Blaine, Heal Blue.


----------



## wyoming789 (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[165] Blaine
[45] Lance
[120] Blue

Hurt Lance heal Blaine.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[165] Blaine
[50] Lance
[110] Blue

Hurt Blue, heal Lance.


----------



## Superbird (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[165] Blaine
[40] Lance
[115] Blue

Hurt Lance, heal Blue.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[170] Blaine
[40] Lance
[105] Blue

Hurt Blue, heal Blaine.


----------



## AtomicPokabu (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[175] Blaine
[30] Lance
[105] Blue

Hurt Lance, heal Blaine.


----------



## Dave Strider (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[175] Blaine
[30] Lance
[105] Blue

Hurt Lance, Heal Blaine


----------



## Pwnemon (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[180]Blaine
[30]Lance
[95]Blue

Hurt Blue, heal Blaine


----------



## wyoming789 (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[185]Blaine
[20]Lance
[85]Blue

Hold on, Psymon was ninja'd. Lance should be 10 lower,

Hurt Blue, Heal Blaine.


----------



## AtomicPokabu (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[190]Blaine
[10]Lance
[85]Blue

Hurt Lance, Heal blaine.
DIE LANCE


----------



## Pwnemon (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[195]Blaine
[10]Lance
[75]Blue

Hurt Blue, heal Blaine.


----------



## Superbird (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[195]Blaine
[80]Blue

Kill Blaine, heal Blue


----------



## ... (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[185]Blaine
[85]Blue

Hurt Blaine, Heal Blue.


----------



## Pwnemon (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[190]Blaine
[75]Blue


----------



## Superbird (Aug 9, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[180]Blaine
[80]Blue

DIE BLAINE DIE


----------



## wyoming789 (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[185Blaine
[70]Blue

Hurt blue, heal blaine


----------



## nothing to see here (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[190] Blaine
[60] Blue

Yay for weird old people with quiz-machine things.


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[195] Blaine
[50] Blue

Hurt Blue, heal Blaine.


----------



## Superbird (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[185] Blaine
[55] Blue

Hurt Blaine, heal Blue.


----------



## AtomicPokabu (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[175] Blaine
[60] Blue

Hurt Blaine, heal Blue


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[180] Blaine
[50] Blue

Heal Blaine, hurt Blue


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[185] Blaine
[40] Blue

Heal Blaine, hurt Blue


----------



## Pwnemon (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[190]Blaine
[30]Blue

Heal Blaine, hurt Blue.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[195]Blaine
[20]Blue

Heal Blaine, hurt Blue.


----------



## Superbird (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[200]Blaine
[10]Blue

Resistance is futile, I guess.
And we have a winner!


----------



## Green (Aug 10, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[190]Blaine
[20]Blue

hurt blaine, heal blue


----------



## Teacher9985 (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

Blue is actually supposed to be 15 not 20.
[195]Blaine
[5]Blue
Hurt Blue, Heal Blaine.


----------



## nothing to see here (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[200] Blaine
[-5] Blue

Heal Blaine, hurt Blue.

So, uh... what happens after there's only one guy left?  Do I make a new list now or something?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

Okay, I guess I should just post a new one.

Favorite Game Platform:

[100] PC
[100] Playstation 3
[100] PSP
[100] Xbox 360
[100] Wii
[100] Nintendo DS


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[100] PC
[90] Playstation 3
[100] PSP
[100] Xbox 360
[100] Wii
[105] Nintendo DS 

Hurt PS3, heal DS.


----------



## Pwnemon (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[100] PC
[90] PS3
[90] PSP
[100] Xbox 360
[100] Wii
[110] NDS

Hit PSP, heal NDS. Too short of a battery life.


----------



## Superbird (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[90] PC
[90] PS3
[90] PSP
[100] Xbox 360
[105] Wii
[110] NDS

Hurt PC, heal Wii


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[90] PC
[90] PS3
[90] PSP
[90] Xbox 360
[105] Wii
[115] NDS

Hurt 360, heal DS.

(Nintendo consoles taking an early lead on a Pokemon forum? Unpossible.)


----------



## nothing to see here (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[90] PC
[80] PS3
[90] PSP
[90] Xbox 360
[105] Wii
[120] NDS

Hurt the ludicrously expensive one, heal the only one I actually play on a regular basis.


----------



## Teacher9985 (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[90] PC
[80] PS3
[80] PSP
[90] Xbox 360
[105] Wii
[125] NDS
Hurt PSP, Heal NDS


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[90] PC
[80] PS3
[80] PSP
[80] Xbox 360
[110] Wii
[125] NDS

Hurt 360, heal Wii


----------



## Pwnemon (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

Lol raise hand if shocked that Nintendo systems are winning, and the Pokemon playing port most of all.


----------



## Superbird (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[90] PC
[70] PS3
[80] PSP
[85] Xbox 360
[110] Wii
[125] NDS

Hurt PS3, heal 360


----------



## Teacher9985 (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[95] PC
[60] PS3
[80] PSP
[85] Xbox 360
[110] Wii
[125] NDS
Hurt PS3, Heal PC


----------



## AtomicPokabu (Aug 13, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[100] PC
[50] PS3
[80] PSP
[85] Xbox 360
[110] Wii
[125] NDS
Hurt PS3, Heal PC


----------



## Superbird (Aug 13, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[100] PC
[50] PS3
[70] PSP
[85] Xbox 360
[115] Wii
[125] NDS

Hurt Playstation Portable, heal wii.


----------



## ole_schooler (Aug 13, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[105] PC
[50] PS3
[60] PSP
[85] Xbox 360
[115] Wii
[125] NDS

Love for the PC, not so much for the PSP.  Silly handhelds...


----------



## Missile (Aug 13, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[95] PC
[50] PS3
[60] PSP
[85] Xbox 360
[115] Wii
[130] NDS

-PC +NDS owo


----------



## Chopsuey (Aug 13, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[95] PC
[50] PS3
[50] PSP
[90] Xbox 360
[115] Wii
[130] NDS

Hurt PSP, heal the '360.


----------



## nothing to see here (Aug 13, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*



> [100] PC
> [40] PS3
> [50] PSP
> [90] Xbox 360
> ...


Hurt PS3, heal PC.


----------



## Missile (Aug 13, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[90] PC
[40] PS3
[50] PSP
[90] Xbox 360
[115] Wii
[135] NDS 

-PC, +NDS


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 13, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[90] PC
[40] PS3
[40] PSP
[90] Xbox 360
[115] Wii
[140] NDS 

Hurt PSP, heal DS.


----------



## Superbird (Aug 13, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[90] PC
[45] PS3
[30] PSP
[90] Xbox 360
[115] Wii
[140] NDS 

Hurt PSP, heal PS3.


----------



## Teacher9985 (Aug 13, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[95] PC
[45] PS3
[20] PSP
[90] Xbox 360
[115] Wii
[140] NDS
Hurt PSP, heal PC


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 13, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[95] PC
[45] PS3
[20] PSP
[80] Xbox 360
[120] Wii
[140] NDS

Hurt 360, heal Wii.


----------



## Superbird (Aug 13, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[95] PC
[45] PS3
[10] PSP
[80] Xbox 360
[125] Wii
[140] NDS

Hurt PSP, heal Wii.


----------



## Teacher9985 (Aug 14, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[95] PC
[45] PS3
[85] Xbox 360
[125] Wii
[140] NDS
Hurt PSP, Heal 360


----------



## ... (Aug 14, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[100] PC
[35] PS3
[85] Xbox 360
[125] Wii
[140] NDS

Hurt PS3, Heal PC.


----------



## Teacher9985 (Aug 14, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[100] PC
[25] PS3
[90] Xbox 360
[125] Wii
[140] NDS
Hurt PS3, Heal 360


----------



## Superbird (Aug 14, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[90] PC
[30] PS3
[90] Xbox 360
[125] Wii
[140] NDS

Hurt PC, heal PS3


----------



## Teacher9985 (Aug 14, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[95] PC
[20] PS3
[90] Xbox 360
[125] Wii
[140] NDS
Hurt PS3, Heal PC


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 14, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[85] PC
[20] PS3
[90] Xbox 360
[125] Wii
[145] NDS

Hurt PC, heal DS


----------



## Superbird (Aug 14, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[75] PC
[20] PS3
[95] Xbox 360
[125] Wii
[145] NDS

Hurt PC, heal 360


----------



## Leaftail (Aug 14, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[65] PC
[20] PS3
[95] Xbox 360
[125] Wii
[150] NDS

Hurt PC, heal DS.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Aug 14, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[55] PC
[20] PS3
[95] Xbox 360
[125] Wii
[155] NDS

Hurt ps3, heal pc.


----------



## Superbird (Aug 15, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[45] PC
[20] PS3
[95] Xbox 360
[125] Wii
[160] NDS

Hurt PC, heal DSi


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 15, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[45] PC
[20] PS3
[95] Xbox 360
[130] Wii
[150] NDS

Hurt DS (yes, they have flaws), heal Wii


----------



## Superbird (Aug 15, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[45] PC
[20] PS3
[85] Xbox 360
[135] Wii
[150] NDS

Hurt 360, Heal Wii.


----------



## Teacher9985 (Aug 15, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[50] PC
[10] PS3
[85] Xbox 360
[135] Wii
[150] NDS
Hurt PS3, Heal PC


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Aug 15, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[50] PC
[0] PS3
[90] Xbox 360
[135] Wii
[150] NDS

PS3 Fanboys cry... I laugh, and heal Xbox 360 of course!

That's what happens when you don't release any decent games, although, with that logic how are the Ninty consoles doing so well, they've got sod all worth mentioning!?


----------



## Teacher9985 (Aug 15, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[55] PC
[80] Xbox 360
[135] Wii
[150] NDS
Hurt 360, Heal PC


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Aug 15, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[55] PC
[85] Xbox 360
[125] Wii
[150] NDS

Hurt Wii, heal Xbox 360

(Bloody Ninty Fanboys/girls...)


----------



## Superbird (Aug 15, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[45] PC
[90] Xbox 360
[125] Wii
[150] NDS

Hurt PC, heal XBOX


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[50] PC
[90] Xbox 360
[115] Wii
[150] NDS

Hurt Wii, heal PC


----------



## Superbird (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[50] PC
[80] Xbox 360
[115] Wii
[155] NDS

Hurt Xbox, heal DS


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[55] PC
[70] Xbox 360
[115] Wii
[155] NDS

Hurt Xbox, heal PC


----------



## Teacher9985 (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[60] PC
[60] Xbox 360
[115] Wii
[155] NDS
Hurt 360, Heal PC


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[50] PC
[60] Xbox 360
[120] Wii
[155] NDS

Hurt PC, heal Wii


----------



## Superbird (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[50] PC
[60] Xbox 360
[125] Wii
[155] NDS

Hurt handheld, heal Wii.


----------



## Teacher9985 (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[55] PC
[50] Xbox 360
[125] Wii
[155] NDS
Heal PC, Hurt 360


----------



## Superbird (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[45] PC
[55] Xbox 360
[125] Wii
[155] NDS

Hurt PC, heal 360


----------



## Teacher9985 (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[50] PC
[45] Xbox 360
[125] Wii
[155] NDS
Hurt 360, Heal PC


----------



## Superbird (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[40] PC
[45] Xbox 360
[130] Wii
[155] NDS

Hurt PC, heal Wii.


----------



## Teacher9985 (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[45] PC
[35] Xbox 360
[130] Wii
[155] NDS
Hurt 360, Heal PC


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 16, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[45] PC
[25] Xbox 360
[130] Wii
[160] NDS

Hurt 360, heal DS.


----------



## Teacher9985 (Aug 17, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[50] PC
[15] Xbox 360
[130] Wii
[160] NDS
Hurt 360, Heal PC


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Aug 17, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[55] PC
[5] Xbox 360
[130] Wii
[160] NDS
Hurt 360, Heal PC 

Heal PC, Hurt 360


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 17, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[55] PC
[10] Xbox 360
[130] Wii
[150] NDS

Heal 360, hurt DS


----------



## magnemite (Aug 17, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[60] PC
[130] Wii
[150] NDS

Hurt Xbox 360
Heal PC


----------



## Teacher9985 (Aug 17, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[65] PC
[120] Wii
[150] NDS
Hurt Wii, Heal PC


----------



## Superbird (Aug 17, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[55] PC
[120] Wii
[155] NDS
Hurt PC, Heal DS


----------



## magnemite (Aug 17, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[60] PC
[120] Wii
[145] NDS

Hurt DS
Heal PC


----------



## Teacher9985 (Aug 17, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[65] PC
[130] Wii
[140] NDS
Hurt DS, Heal PC


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[55] PC
[130] Wii
[145] NDS

Hurt PC, heal DS.


----------



## Superbird (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[45] PC
[130] Wii
[150] NDS

Hurt PC, heal DS.


----------



## Teacher9985 (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[50] PC
[120] Wii
[150] NDS
Hurt Wii, Heal PC


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[40] PC
[125] Wii
[150] NDS

Hurt PC, heal Wii.


----------



## Teacher9985 (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[45] PC
[115] Wii
[150] NDS
Hurt Wii, Heal PC


----------



## ZimD (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

oh hey a new list managed to start in the 2 months since i've been on here

anyways, i'm hurting wii and healing ds
[45] PC
[105] Wii
[155] NDS


----------



## Teacher9985 (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[50] PC
[95] Wii
[155] NDS
Hurt DS, Heal PC


----------



## Superbird (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[40] PC
[95] Wii
[160] NDS

Hurt PC, heal DS.


----------



## Teacher9985 (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[45] PC
[85] Wii
[160] NDS
Hurt Wii, Heal PC


----------



## ZimD (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[35] PC
[85] Wii
[165] NDS

hurt pc heal ds


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[40] PC
[75] Wii
[165] NDS

hurt Wii, heal PC


----------



## Superbird (Aug 18, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[30] PC
[80] Wii
[165] NDS

Hurt PC, heal Wii.


----------



## magnemite (Aug 19, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[35] PC
[70] Wii
[165] NDS

Hurt Wii
Heal PC


----------



## Teacher9985 (Aug 19, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[40] PC
[60] Wii
[165] NDS
Hurt Wii, Heal PC


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Aug 19, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[45] PC
[50] Wii
[165] NDS

Hurt Wii, Heal PC!


----------



## Teacher9985 (Aug 19, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[50] PC
[40] Wii
[165] NDS
Hurt Wii, Heal PC


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Aug 19, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[55] PC
[30] Wii
[165] NDS

Hurt Wii, Heal PC!

Wow, the Wii's suddenly unpopular! Is it something I said?


----------



## Superbird (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[55] PC
[35] Wii
[155] NDS

Hurt DS, heal Wii.


----------



## magnemite (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[60] PC
[35] Wii
[145] DS

Hurt DS
Heal PC


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[65] PC
[35] Wii
[135] DS

Hurt DS, heal PC


----------



## Teacher9985 (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[70] PC
[25] Wii
[135] DS
Hurt Wii, Heal PC


----------



## Superbird (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[60] PC
[25] Wii
[140] DS

Hurt PC, heal DS.


----------



## ... (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[75] PC
[25] Wii
[125] DS

Hurt DS, Heal PC.


----------



## Teacher9985 (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[80] PC
[15] Wii
[125] DS
Hurt Wii, Heal PC
Wow, all of a sudden the DS and the Wii are hated, and the PC is now loved.


----------



## Superbird (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[70] PC
[20] Wii
[125] DS
Hurt PC, Heal Wii
Must...Resist...PC healing...


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[60] PC
[30] Wii
[125] DS
Hurt Wii, Heal PC


----------



## Teacher9985 (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[65] PC
[20] Wii
[125] DS
Hurt Wii, Heal PC


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[70] PC
[10] Wii
[125] DS

KILL Wii, Heal pc.


----------



## Teacher9985 (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[75] PC
[0] Wii
[125] DS
Hurt Wii, Heal PC


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[80] PC
[125] DS
(wii is now out)

Hurt PC, Heal DS


----------



## Teacher9985 (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[85] PC
[115] DS
Hurt DS, Heal PC


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[90] PC
[105] DS

Hurt PC, Heal ds.


----------



## Teacher9985 (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[95] PC
[95] DS
Heal PC, Hurt DS


----------



## funtubs (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[100] PC
[85] DS
Heal PC, Hurt DS


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[105] PC
[75] DS

Hurt DS heal PC.


----------



## Teacher9985 (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[110] PC
[65] DS
Hurt DS, Heal PC


----------



## funtubs (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[115] PC
[55] DS
Hurt DS, Heal PC


----------



## Teacher9985 (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[120] PC
[45] DS
Hurt DS, Heal PC


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[125] PC
[35] DS

Hurt DS, Heal PC


----------



## Teacher9985 (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[130] PC
[25] DS
Hurt DS, Heal PC
Looks like the once-loved DS is going down the drain.


----------



## Superbird (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[125] PC
[30] DS

NO! Come through, little DS!


----------



## Teacher9985 (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[130] PC
[20] DS
You know the drill.


----------



## Superbird (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

>_< I have no choice...

[135] PC
[10] DS

...dang it...


----------



## Teacher9985 (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[140] PC
[0] DS
Bye bye, DS
EDIT: I will be making the list so:
[100] Eevee
[100] Leafeon
[105] Umbreon
[100] Espeon
[100] Glaceon
[90] Flareon
[100] Jolteon
[100] Vaporeon
Hurt Flareon, Heal Umbreon


----------



## Superbird (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[100] Eevee
[90] Leafeon
[105] Umbreon
[105] Espeon
[100] Glaceon
[90] Flareon
[100] Jolteon
[100] Vaporeon

Hurt Leafeon, heal Espeon.


----------



## Teacher9985 (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[100] Eevee
[90] Leafeon
[105] Umbreon
[110] Espeon
[100] Glaceon
[80] Flareon
[100] Jolteon
[100] Vaporeon
Hurt Flareon, Heal Espeon


----------



## Superbird (Aug 20, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[100] Eevee
[90] Leafeon
[110] Umbreon
[110] Espeon
[100] Glaceon
[80] Flareon
[90] Jolteon
[100] Vaporeon

Hurt Jolteon, heal Umbreon


----------



## ... (Aug 21, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[100] Eevee
[90] Leafeon
[115] Umbreon
[100] Espeon
[100] Glaceon
[80] Flareon
[90] Jolteon
[100] Vaporeon

Hurt Espeon, Heal Umbreon.


----------



## Superbird (Aug 21, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[100] Eevee
[90] Leafeon
[115] Umbreon
[100] Espeon
[100] Glaceon
[85] Flareon
[90] Jolteon
[90] Vaporeon

Hurt Water, heal Fire.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Aug 21, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[100] Eevee
[90] Leafeon
[115] Umbreon
[100] Espeon
[100] Glaceon
[85] Flareon
[95] Jolteon
[80] Vaporeon

Hurt Vaporeon, heal Umbreon


----------



## funtubs (Aug 21, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[90] Eevee
[90] Leafeon
[120] Umbreon
[100] Espeon
[100] Glaceon
[85] Flareon
[95] Jolteon
[80] Vaporeon

Hurt Eevee, heal Umbreon


----------



## Teacher9985 (Aug 21, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[90] Eevee
[90] Leafeon
[120] Umbreon
[100] Espeon
[100] Glaceon
[75] Flareon
[105] Jolteon
[80] Vaporeon
Hurt Flareon, Heal Jolteon


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Aug 21, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[90] Eevee
[90] Leafeon
[120] Umbreon
[100] Espeon
[100] Glaceon
[85] Flareon
[110] Jolteon
[80] Vaporeon

Hurt vaporeon, heal Umbreon.


----------



## Teacher9985 (Aug 21, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[90] Eevee
[90] Leafeon
[120] Umbreon
[110] Espeon
[100] Glaceon
[75] Flareon
[110] Jolteon
[80] Vaporeon
Hurt Flareon, Heal Espeon


----------



## Superbird (Aug 21, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[90] Eevee
[980] Leafeon
[120] Umbreon
[110] Espeon
[105] Glaceon
[75] Flareon
[110] Jolteon
[80] Vaporeon

Hurt Leafeon, heal Glaceon.


----------



## funtubs (Aug 21, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[80] Eevee
[80] Leafeon
[125] Umbreon
[110] Espeon
[105] Glaceon
[75] Flareon
[110] Jolteon
[80] Vaporeon

Hurt Eevee, heal Umbreon


----------



## Superbird (Aug 21, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[80] Eevee
[80] Leafeon
[125] Umbreon
[110] Espeon
[95] Glaceon
[80] Flareon
[110] Jolteon
[80] Vaporeon

Hurt Ice, heal Fire.


----------



## ... (Aug 22, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[80] Eevee
[70] Leafeon
[125] Umbreon
[110] Espeon
[95] Glaceon
[80] Flareon
[110] Jolteon
[85] Vaporeon

Hurt Leafeon, Heal Vaporeon.


----------



## funtubs (Aug 22, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[80] Eevee
[70] Leafeon
[130] Umbreon
[110] Espeon
[95] Glaceon
[70] Flareon
[110] Jolteon
[85] Vaporeon

Hurt Flareon, Heal Umbreon


----------



## Superbird (Aug 22, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[80] Eevee
[75] Leafeon
[130] Umbreon
[110] Espeon
[95] Glaceon
[70] Flareon
[110] Jolteon
[75] Vaporeon

Hurt Water, heal Grass.


----------



## ... (Aug 22, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[80] Eevee
[65] Leafeon
[130] Umbreon
[110] Espeon
[95] Glaceon
[70] Flareon
[110] Jolteon
[80] Vaporeon

Hurt Leafeon, Heal Vaporeon.


----------



## Superbird (Aug 22, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[85] Eevee
[65] Leafeon
[130] Umbreon
[110] Espeon
[85] Glaceon
[70] Flareon
[110] Jolteon
[80] Vaporeon

Hurt Glaceon, heal Eevee.


----------



## ... (Aug 23, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[85] Eevee
[55] Leafeon
[130] Umbreon
[110] Espeon
[85] Glaceon
[70] Flareon
[110] Jolteon
[85] Vaporeon

Hurt Leafeon, Heal Vaporeon.


----------



## Superbird (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[85] Eevee
[55] Leafeon
[135] Umbreon
[110] Espeon
[85] Glaceon
[70] Flareon
[105] Jolteon
[85] Vaporeon

Hurt Jolteon, heal Umbreon.


----------



## funtubs (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[75] Eevee
[55] Leafeon
[140] Umbreon
[110] Espeon
[85] Glaceon
[70] Flareon
[105] Jolteon
[85] Vaporeon

Hurt Eevee, heal Umbreon


----------



## Superbird (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[75] Eevee
[55] Leafeon
[140] Umbreon
[115] Espeon
[75] Glaceon
[70] Flareon
[105] Jolteon
[85] Vaporeon

Hurt Glaceon, heal Espeon.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[65] Eevee
[55] Leafeon
[140] Umbreon
[115] Espeon
[75] Glaceon
[80] Flareon
[105] Jolteon
[85] Vaporeon

Hurt Eevee, heal Flareon


----------



## Not Meowth (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[55] Eevee
[60] Leafeon
[140] Umbreon
[115] Espeon
[75] Glaceon
[80] Flareon
[105] Jolteon
[85] Vaporeon

Hurt Eevee, heal Leafeon.


----------



## Superbird (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[55] Eevee
[60] Leafeon
[130] Umbreon
[115] Espeon
[75] Glaceon
[85] Flareon
[105] Jolteon
[85] Vaporeon

Hurt Umbreon, heal Flareon.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 27, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[55] Eevee
[60] Leafeon
[130] Umbreon
[105] Espeon
[75] Glaceon
[85] Flareon
[110] Jolteon
[85] Vaporeon

Hurt Espeon, heal Jolteon.


----------



## ... (Aug 27, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[55] Eevee
[50] Leafeon
[130] Umbreon
[105] Espeon
[75] Glaceon
[85] Flareon
[110] Jolteon
[90] Vaporeon

Hurt Leafeon, Heal Vaporeon.


----------



## Superbird (Aug 27, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[50] Eevee
[50] Leafeon
[130] Umbreon
[105] Espeon
[75] Glaceon
[90] Flareon
[110] Jolteon
[90] Vaporeon

Hurt Eevee, heal Flareon.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Aug 27, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[40] Eevee
[50] Leafeon
[130] Umbreon
[105] Espeon
[75] Glaceon
[95] Flareon
[110] Jolteon
[90] Vaporeon

Hurt Eevee, heal umbreon.


----------



## Superbird (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[40] Eevee
[50] Leafeon
[130] Umbreon
[105] Espeon
[75] Glaceon
[95] Flareon
[100] Jolteon
[95] Vaporeon

Hurt Jolteon, heal Vaporeon.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[30] Eevee
[50] Leafeon
[130] Umbreon
[105] Espeon
[85] Glaceon
[95] Flareon
[100] Jolteon
[95] Vaporeon

Hurt Eevee, heal Glaceon.


----------



## Superbird (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[20] Eevee
[50] Leafeon
[130] Umbreon
[105] Espeon
[85] Glaceon
[100] Flareon
[100] Jolteon
[95] Vaporeon

Hure Eevee, heal Flareon.


----------



## Teacher9985 (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[10] Eevee
[50] Leafeon
[130] Umbreon
[110] Espeon
[85] Glaceon
[100] Flareon
[100] Jolteon
[95] Vaporeon
Hurt Eevee, Heal Espeon


----------



## Superbird (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[00] Eevee
[50] Leafeon
[130] Umbreon
[110] Espeon
[90] Glaceon
[100] Flareon
[100] Jolteon
[95] Vaporeon

Kill Eevee, heal Glaceon.


----------



## ... (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[40] Leafeon
[130] Umbreon
[110] Espeon
[90] Glaceon
[100] Flareon
[100] Jolteon
[100] Vaporeon

Hurt Leafeon, Heal Vaporeon.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[40] Leafeon
[130] Umbreon
[100] Espeon
[90] Glaceon
[100] Flareon
[105] Jolteon
[100] Vaporeon

Hurt the psychic-type, heal the electric-type.


----------



## Rex (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[30] Leafeon
[130] Umbreon
[110] Espeon
[90] Glaceon
[100] Flareon
[105] Jolteon
[100] Vaporeon

hurt leafeon, heal espeon


----------



## funtubs (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[30] Leafeon
[135] Umbreon
[100] Espeon
[90] Glaceon
[100] Flareon
[105] Jolteon
[100] Vaporeon

hurt leafeon, heal umbreon


----------



## Superbird (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[35] Leafeon
[130] Umbreon
[110] Espeon
[90] Glaceon
[100] Flareon
[95] Jolteon
[100] Vaporeon

Hurt Jolteon, heal Leafeon.


----------



## funtubs (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[25] Leafeon
[135] Umbreon
[110] Espeon
[90] Glaceon
[100] Flareon
[95] Jolteon
[100] Vaporeon

Hurt Leafeon, heal Umbreon


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[15] Leafeon
[140] Umbreon
[110] Espeon
[90] Glaceon
[100] Flareon
[95] Jolteon
[100] Vaporeon

Hurt Leafeon, heal Umbreon


----------



## Superbird (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[5] Leafeon
[140] Umbreon
[115] Espeon
[90] Glaceon
[100] Flareon
[95] Jolteon
[100] Vaporeon

Hurt Leafeon, heal Espeon.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[140] Umbreon
[115] Espeon
[90] Glaceon
[105] Flareon
[95] Jolteon
[100] Vaporeon

Kill Leafeon, heal Flareon


----------



## Teacher9985 (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[140] Umbreon
[115] Espeon
[90] Glaceon
[95] Flareon
[100] Jolteon
[100] Vaporeon
Hurt Flareon, Heal Jolteon


----------



## Rex (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[140] Umbreon
[115] Espeon
[90] Glaceon
[85] Flareon
[110] Jolteon
[100] Vaporeon
hurt flareon, heal jolteon


----------



## Superbird (Aug 31, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[140] Umbreon
[115] Espeon
[90] Glaceon
[90] Flareon
[100] Jolteon
[100] Vaporeon

Hurt Jolteon, heal Flareon.


----------



## ... (Sep 1, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[140] Umbreon
[115] Espeon
[80] Glaceon
[90] Flareon
[100] Jolteon
[105] Vaporeon

Hurt Glaceon, Heal Vaporeon.


----------



## Rex (Sep 1, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[140] Umbreon
[115] Espeon
[80] Glaceon
[80] Flareon
[105] Jolteon
[105] Vaporeon
hurt flareon, heal jolteon


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Sep 1, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[145] Umbreon
[105] Espeon
[80] Glaceon
[80] Flareon
[105] Jolteon
[105] Vaporeon

Shiny Umbreon rocks, more so than Espeon


----------



## Superbird (Sep 1, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[145] Umbreon
[105] Espeon
[80] Glaceon
[85] Flareon
[105] Jolteon
[95] Vaporeon

Psychic is better than water.


----------



## Teacher9985 (Sep 2, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[145] Umbreon
[110] Espeon
[80] Glaceon
[75] Flareon
[105] Jolteon
[95] Vaporeon
I wub Espeon, Flareon not so much.


----------



## Superbird (Sep 2, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[145] Umbreon
[115] Espeon
[80] Glaceon
[75] Flareon
[105] Jolteon
[85] Vaporeon

Heal Espeon, hurt Vaporeon.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 3, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[150] Umbreon
[115] Espeon
[80] Glaceon
[75] Flareon
[105] Jolteon
[75] Vaporeon

Hurt Vaporeon, heal Umbreon.


----------



## ... (Sep 3, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[150] Umbreon
[115] Espeon
[70] Glaceon
[75] Flareon
[105] Jolteon
[80] Vaporeon

Hurt Glaceon, Heal Vaporeon.


----------



## Superbird (Sep 3, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[150] Umbreon
[120] Espeon
[60] Glaceon
[75] Flareon
[105] Jolteon
[80] Vaporeon

Hurt Glaceon, heal Leafeon.


----------



## Teacher9985 (Sep 3, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[150] Umbreon
[120] Espeon
[60] Glaceon
[75] Flareon
[110] Jolteon
[80] Vaporeon
Hurt Flareon, Heal Jolteon


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[150] Umbreon
[120] Espeon
[60] Glaceon
[65] Flareon
[115] Jolteon
[80] Vaporeon

Hurt Flareon, heal jolteon.


----------



## Pwnemon (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[140]Umbreon
[120]Espeon
[60]Glaceon
[65]Flareon
[115]Jolteon
[85]Vaporeon

Effin' Umbreons, how do they work?


----------



## ... (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[130]Umbreon
[120]Espeon
[60]Glaceon
[65]Flareon
[115]Jolteon
[90]Vaporeon

Hurt Umbreon, Heal Vaporeon.


----------



## Superbird (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[130]Umbreon
[120]Espeon
[50]Glaceon
[70]Flareon
[115]Jolteon
[90]Vaporeon

Hurt Umbreon, heal Flareon.


----------



## Teacher9985 (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[135]Umbreon
[120]Espeon
[50]Glaceon
[60]Flareon
[115]Jolteon
[90]Vaporeon
Hurt Flareon, heal Umbreon


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[135]Umbreon
[120]Espeon
[50]Glaceon
[65]Flareon
[105]Jolteon
[90]Vaporeon

Hurt Jolteon, heal Flareon


----------



## Superbird (Sep 5, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[135]Umbreon
[120]Espeon
[55]Glaceon
[65]Flareon
[95]Jolteon
[90]Vaporeon

Hurt Jolteon, heal Glaceon.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Sep 5, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[115]Umbreon
[120]Espeon
[55]Glaceon
[65]Flareon
[95]Jolteon
[100]Vaporeon

Hurt Glaceon , Heal Umbreon.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Sep 5, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[115]Umbreon
[120]Espeon
[45]Glaceon
[70]Flareon
[95]Jolteon
[100]Vaporeon

Hurt Glaceon, heal Flareon!


----------



## Superbird (Sep 5, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[115]Umbreon
[120]Espeon
[35]Glaceon
[75]Flareon
[95]Jolteon
[100]Vaporeon

Hurt Ice, heal Fire.


----------



## Teacher9985 (Sep 5, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[115]Umbreon
[120]Espeon
[35]Glaceon
[65]Flareon
[100]Jolteon
[100]Vaporeon
Hurt Fire, Heal Lightning


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Sep 5, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[115]Umbreon
[120]Espeon
[35]Glaceon
[55]Flareon
[105]Jolteon
[100]Vaporeon
Hurt Ice, Heal Dark


----------



## Teacher9985 (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[115]Umbreon
[120]Espeon
[35]Glaceon
[45]Flareon
[105]Jolteon
[105]Vaporeon
Hurt Fire, Heal Water


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[115]Umbreon
[120]Espeon
[35]Glaceon
[35]Flareon
[105]Jolteon
[110]Vaporeon
Hurt Fire, Heal Dark


----------



## Teacher9985 (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[115]Umbreon
[120]Espeon
[40]Glaceon
[25]Flareon
[105]Jolteon
[110]Vaporeon
Hurt Fire, Heal Ice


----------



## ... (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[115]Umbreon
[120]Espeon
[40]Glaceon
[30]Flareon
[95]Jolteon
[110]Vaporeon

Hurt Jolteon, Heal Flareon.


----------



## Superbird (Sep 6, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[115]Umbreon
[120]Espeon
[30]Glaceon
[35]Flareon
[95]Jolteon
[110]Vaporeon

Hurt Ice, heal Fire.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[115]Umbreon
[110]Espeon
[30]Glaceon
[35]Flareon
[100]Jolteon
[110]Vaporeon

Hurt Espeon, heal Jolteon


----------



## Teacher9985 (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[115]Umbreon
[115]Espeon
[30]Glaceon
[25]Flareon
[100]Jolteon
[110]Vaporeon
Hurt Fire, Heal Psychic


----------



## ... (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[115]Umbreon
[105]Espeon
[30]Glaceon
[30]Flareon
[100]Jolteon
[110]Vaporeon

Hurt Espeon, Heal Flareon.


----------



## Shadow Serenity (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[115]Umbreon
[106]Espeon
[30]Glaceon
[30]Flareon
[100]Jolteon
[109]Vaporeon

Heal Espeon, Hurt Vaporeon
(So this is why everyone's copy/pasting Eeveelutions hrm)


----------



## Teacher9985 (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[115]Umbreon
[115]Espeon
[30]Glaceon
[20]Flareon
[100]Jolteon
[105]Vaporeon
Hurt Flareon, Heal Espeon
EDIT: Shadow, when you hurt, it goes down 10, when you heal it goes up 5.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[120]Umbreon
[115]Espeon
[20]Glaceon
[20]Flareon
[100]Jolteon
[105]Vaporeon

Hurt Glaceon, heal Umbreon

Has anyone done anything to Jolteon yet, by the by?


----------



## Shadow Serenity (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[120]Umbreon
[115]Espeon
[20]Glaceon
[10]Flareon
[105]Jolteon
[105]Vaporeon

Hurt Flareon, heal Jolteon



Teacher9985 said:


> EDIT: Shadow, when you hurt, it goes down 10, when you heal it goes up 5.


Oops. That's what I get for not reading the instructions. That seems weird to me, but... okay.



Yami Angel Christian said:


> Has anyone done anything to Jolteon yet, by the by?


Yes. xD


----------



## magnemite (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[120]Umbreon
[120]Espeon
[20]Glaceon
[105]Jolteon
[105]Vaporeon

Bye bye to Flareon, heal Espeon.


----------



## Teacher9985 (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[120]Umbreon
[120]Espeon
[10]Glaceon
[105]Jolteon
[110]Vaporeon
ALMOST bye bye Glaceon, Heal Vaporeon


----------



## ole_schooler (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[120]Umbreon
[120]Espeon
[105]Jolteon
[115]Vaporeon

Hurtful death to Glaceon, healing to Vaporeon.


----------



## Teacher9985 (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[120]Umbreon
[125]Espeon
[95]Jolteon
[115]Vaporeon
Hurt Jolteon, Heal Espeon


----------



## Nemec (Sep 9, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[125]Umbreon
[115]Espeon
[95]Jolteon
[115]Vaporeon
Hurt Espeon, heal Umbreon


----------



## ... (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[125]Umbreon
[115]Espeon
[85]Jolteon
[125]Vaporeon

Hurt Jolteon, Heal Vaporeon.


----------



## Not Meowth (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[130]Umbreon
[115]Espeon
[85]Jolteon
[115]Vaporeon

Hurt Vaporeon, heal umbreon.


----------



## Godzilla (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[110]Umbreon
[115]Espeon
[105]Jolteon
[115]Vaporeon

Hurt Umbreon, Heal Jolteon


----------



## Not Meowth (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[115]Umbreon
[115]Espeon
[105]Jolteon
[105]Vaporeon

Hurt Vaporeon, heal Umbreon.


----------



## Rex (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[115]Umbreon
[115]Espeon
[110]Jolteon
[95]Vaporeon

Hurt Vaporeon, Heal Jolteon


----------



## Not Meowth (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[115]Umbreon
[115]Espeon
[115]Jolteon
[85]Vaporeon

Hurt Vaporeon, Heal Jolteon


----------



## Godzilla (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[115]Umbreon
[115]Espeon
[130]Jolteon
[70]Vaporeon

Hurt Vaporeon, Heal Jolteon.


----------



## Skylark (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[115]Umbreon
[105]Espeon
[130]Jolteon
[75]Vaporeon
Hurt Espeon, Heal Vaporeon


----------



## Not Meowth (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[120]Umbreon
[105]Espeon
[130]Jolteon
[65]Vaporeon

Hurt Vaporeon, heal Umbreon.


----------



## Pwnemon (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

Whoawhoa Godzilla is healing erratically.

[120]Umbreon
[105]Espeon
[95]Jolteon
[70]Vaporeon

Hurt Jolteon, heal Vaporeon

FIXD


----------



## Not Meowth (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[125]Umbreon
[105]Espeon
[95]Jolteon
[60]Vaporeon

Hurt Vaporeon, heal Umbreon.


----------



## Wargle (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[115]Umbreon
[105]Espeon
[100]Jolteon
[60]Vaporeon

Hurt Umbreon, heal Jolteon.


----------



## Rex (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[115]Umbreon
[110]Espeon
[100]Jolteon
[50]Vaporeon

Hurt Vaporeon, heal Espeon


----------



## Not Meowth (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[115]Umbreon
[110]Espeon
[105]Jolteon
[40]Vaporeon

Hurt Vaporeon, heal Jolteon.


----------



## Rex (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[120]Umbreon
[110]Espeon
[105]Jolteon
[30]Vaporeon

Hurt Vaporeon, heal Umbreon


----------



## Teacher9985 (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[120]Umbreon
[110]Espeon
[95]Jolteon
[35]Vaporeon

Hurt Jolteon, Heal Vaporeon


----------



## Not Meowth (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[125]Umbreon
[110]Espeon
[95]Jolteon
[25]Vaporeon

Hurt Vaporeon, heal umbreon.


----------



## Rex (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[125]Umbreon
[110]Espeon
[100]Jolteon
[15]Vaporeon

Heal Jolteon, hurt vaporeon


----------



## Teacher9985 (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[130]Umbreon
[110]Espeon
[100]Jolteon
[5]Vaporeon
Hurt Vaporeon, Heal Umbreon


----------



## Rex (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[130]Umbreon
[110]Espeon
[105]Jolteon

KILL Vaporeon, heal Jolteon.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[130]Umbreon
[100]Espeon
[110]Jolteon

Hurt Espeon, heal Jolteon


----------



## Teacher9985 (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[135]Umbreon
[100]Espeon
[100]Jolteon
Hurt Jolteon, Heal Umbreon


----------



## Not Meowth (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[140]Umbreon
[90]Espeon
[100]Jolteon
Hurt Espeon, heal Umbreon.


----------



## Teacher9985 (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[145]Umbreon
[90]Espeon
[90]Jolteon
Hurt Jolteon, Heal Umbreon


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[145]Umbreon
[80]Espeon
[95]Jolteon

Hurt Espeon, heal Jolteon


----------



## Teacher9985 (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[145]Umbreon
[85]Espeon
[85]Jolteon
Hurt Jolteon, Heal Espeon


----------



## Not Meowth (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[145]Umbreon
[75]Espeon
[95]Jolteon

Hurt Espeon, heal Jolteon.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[145]Umbreon
[65]Espeon
[100]Jolteon

Hurt Espeon, heal Jolteon


----------



## Not Meowth (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[145]Umbreon
[55]Espeon
[105]Jolteon

Hurt Espeon, heal Jolteon.


----------



## Teacher9985 (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[150]Umbreon
[55]Espeon
[95]Jolteon
Hurt Jolteon, Heal Umbreon


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[150]Umbreon
[45]Espeon
[100]Jolteon

Hurt Espeon, heal Jolteon


----------



## Not Meowth (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[155]Umbreon
[45]Espeon
[90]Jolteon

Hurt Jolteon, heal Umbreon.


----------



## Teacher9985 (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[155]Umbreon
[50]Espeon
[80]Jolteon
Hurt Jolteon, Heal Espeon


----------



## Not Meowth (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[155]Umbreon
[40]Espeon
[85]Jolteon

Hurt Espeon, heal Jolteon.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 16, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[160]Umbreon
[30]Espeon
[85]Jolteon

Hurt Espeon, heal Umbreon


----------



## Teacher9985 (Sep 16, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[155]Umbreon
[35]Espeon
[75]Jolteon
Hurt Jolteon, Heal Espeon


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 16, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[155]Umbreon
[25]Espeon
[80]Jolteon

Hurt Espeon, heal Jolteon


----------



## Not Meowth (Sep 16, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[155]Umbreon
[15]Espeon
[85]Jolteon

Hurt Espeon, heal Jolteon.


----------



## Teacher9985 (Sep 16, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[160]Umbreon
[15]Espeon
[75]Jolteon
Hurt Jolteon, Heal Umbreon


----------



## Not Meowth (Sep 16, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[160]Umbreon
[5]Espeon
[80]Jolteon

Hurt espeon, heal Jolteon.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Sep 16, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[165]Umbreon
[80]Jolteon

Terminate Espeon. Heal Umbreon.


----------



## Teacher9985 (Sep 16, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[170]Umbreon
[70]Jolteon
Hurt Jolteon, Heal Umbreon


----------



## Not Meowth (Sep 18, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[175]Umbreon
[60]Jolteon

Hurt Jolteon, heal Umbreon.


----------



## Teacher9985 (Sep 18, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[180]Umbreon
[50]Jolteon
Hurt Jolteon, Heal umbreon


----------



## Not Meowth (Oct 29, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[185]Umbreon
[40]Jolteon

Hurt Jolteon, heal Umbreon.


----------



## Risingbadge (Nov 1, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[190] Umbreon
[30] Jolteon

Heal Umbreon, hurt Jolteon.


----------



## ZimD (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

HOLY SHIT. i love this game still.


[195] Umbreon
[20] Jolteon
hurt jolt, heal umbreon


----------



## SonicNintendo (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[200] Umbreon
[10] Jolteon
hurt jolteon, heal umbreon...noticing favoritism.


----------



## MentheLapin (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[205] Umbreon

I'm so sorry, Jolteon ;_; But Umbreon has those rings. Those sexy, sexy rings.

[100] Mew
[100] Celebi
[100] Jirachi
[100] Shaymin
[100] Manaphy
[100] Victini

Do I make the list? If not, I'll remove it :P


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[100] Mew
[105] Celebi +
[100] Jirachi
[100] Shaymin
[90] Manaphy -
[100] Victini


----------



## ZimD (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

Ordinarily it should have more than 6 options, preferably 8-12, but no real big deal.

[100] Mew
[105] Celebi 
[105] Jirachi
[100] Shaymin
[90] Manaphy 
[90] Victini

Hurt victini (because I have no idea wtf that is since I've intentionally avoided finding out ANY gen v pokemon), heal Jirachi


----------



## speedblader03 (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[105] Mew
[105] Celebi 
[105] Jirachi
[100] Shaymin
[90] Manaphy 
[80] Victini

Hurt Victini, heal Mew. (I like earlier generations more than newer ones)


----------



## ZimD (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[105] Mew
[105] Celebi 
[110] Jirachi
[100] Shaymin
[90] Manaphy 
[70] Victini

Hurt Victini, heal Jirachi


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Dec 25, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[105] Mew
[105] Celebi
[115] Jirachi
[100] Shaymin
[90] Manaphy
[60] Victini
Hurt manaphy, heal jirachi


----------



## ZimD (Dec 26, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[110] Mew
[105] Celebi
[115] Jirachi
[100] Shaymin
[90] Manaphy
[50] Victini

Hurt Victini, heal Mew. I love my Mew :3


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[115] Mew
[105] Celebi
[115] Jirachi
[100] Shaymin
[90] Manaphy
[40] Victini

Hurt Victini, heal Mew! Victini's too new... And I hope Mew wins this one!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[115] Mew
[105] Celebi
[115] Jirachi
[105] Shaymin
[80] Manaphy
[40] Victini

Hurt Manaphy, Heal Shaymin


----------



## ZimD (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[115] Mew
[105] Celebi
[120] Jirachi
[105] Shaymin
[80] Manaphy
[30] Victini

Hurt Victini because I still have no idea what it is.
Heal Jirachi because it's so cuuuuute


----------



## Pig-serpent (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[120] Mew
[105] Celebi
[120] Jirachi
[105] Shaymin
[80] Manaphy
[20] Victini
Hurt Victini, Heal Mew
I love this game, been a while since i've played it though


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[120] Mew
[105] Celebi
[125] Jirachi
[105] Shaymin
[70] Manaphy
[20] Victini

Hurt Manaphy, heal Jirachi


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[125] Mew
[105] Celebi
[125] Jirachi
[105] Shaymin
[70] Manaphy
[10] Victini

Take Victini one more step to being killed and heal Mew!


----------



## JackPK (Jan 1, 2011)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[125] Mew
[110] Celebi
[125] Jirachi
[105] Shaymin
[70] Manaphy

Killing Victini, healing Celebi.


----------



## ZimD (Jan 9, 2011)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[125] Mew
[100] Celebi
[130] Jirachi
[105] Shaymin
[70] Manaphy

hurting celebi, and healing mah boy jirachi


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jan 11, 2011)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[130] Mew
[100] Celebi
[130] Jirachi
[105] Shaymin
[60] Manaphy

Hurt Manaphy, heal Mew


----------



## Gryzalb (Jan 11, 2011)

*Re: hurt 'n' heal, bitches.*

[120] Mew
[100] Celebi
[130] Jirachi
[110] Shaymin
[60] Manaphy

Hurt Mew, heal Shaymin.


----------



## Glaciachan (Jan 12, 2011)

[125] Mew
[100] Celebi
[130] Jirachi
[100]Shaymin
[60] Manaphy

Hurt Shaymin, heal Mew.


----------



## JackPK (Jan 12, 2011)

[125] Mew
[105] Celebi
[130] Jirachi
[100] Shaymin
[50] Manaphy

Healing Celebi, hurting Manaphy because it looks like that's the way things are turning.


----------



## Gryzalb (Jan 12, 2011)

[125] Mew
[105] Celebi
[130] Jirachi
[105] Shaymin
[40] Manaphy

Hurt Manaphy, heal Shaymin.


----------



## JackPK (Jan 13, 2011)

[125] Mew
[110] Celebi
[130] Jirachi
[105] Shaymin
[30] Manaphy

Hurt Manaphy, heal Celebi


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jan 13, 2011)

[125] Mew
[110] Celebi
[120] Jirachi -
[105] Shaymin
[35] Manaphy +

Because I feel like supporting the underdog.


----------



## JackPK (Jan 13, 2011)

[125] Mew
[115] Celebi
[120] Jirachi
[105] Shaymin
[25] Manaphy

Sorry Manaphy. Love ya Celebi!


----------



## Gryzalb (Jan 13, 2011)

[115] Mew
[115] Celebi
[120] Jirachi
[110] Shaymin
[25] Manaphy

Heal Shaymin, hurt Mew.


----------



## JackPK (Jan 13, 2011)

[115] Mew
[120] Celebi
[120] Jirachi
[110] Shaymin
[15] Manaphy

Hurt Manaphy, heal Celebi.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jan 14, 2011)

[115] Mew
[120] Celebi
[110] Jirachi
[110] Shaymin
[20] Manaphy

+ For underdog, - for leading non-time traveller (since it's a tie)


----------



## Glaciachan (Jan 14, 2011)

[120] Mew
[120] Celebi
[110] Jirachi
[110] Shaymin
[10] Manaphy



Heal Mew, Hurt Manaphy.


----------



## Wargle (Jan 15, 2011)

[125] Mew
[120] Celebi
[110] Jirachi
[110] Shaymin

FINAL STRIKE


Heal Mew, kill Manaphy


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Jan 15, 2011)

[115] Mew
[120] Celebi
[110] Jirachi
[115] Shaymin

Heal Shaymin, hurt Mew


----------



## JackPK (Jan 15, 2011)

[115] Mew
[125] Celebi
[100] Jirachi
[115] Shaymin

Heal Celebi, hurt Jirachi.


----------



## speedblader03 (Jan 16, 2011)

[120] Mew
[125] Celebi
[100] Jirachi
[105] Shaymin

Heal Mew, hurt Shaymin.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jan 16, 2011)

[120] Mew
[125] Celebi
[105] Jirachi
[95] Shaymin

Heal Jirachi, hurt Shaymin.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jan 16, 2011)

[120] Mew
[115] Celebi -
[105] Jirachi
[100] Shaymin +


----------



## JackPK (Jan 16, 2011)

[120] Mew
[120] Celebi
[95] Jirachi
[100] Shaymin

Heal Celebi, hurt Jirachi.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jan 17, 2011)

[110] Mew -
[120] Celebi
[100] Jirachi +
[100] Shaymin


----------



## SonicNintendo (Jan 18, 2011)

[115] Mew *Heal*
[110] Celebi *Hurt*
[100] Jirachi 
[100] Shaymin


----------



## Gryzalb (Jan 19, 2011)

[105] Mew 
[110] Celebi
[100] Jirachi 
[105] Shaymin

Heal Shaymin, hurt Mew.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jan 19, 2011)

[105] Mew 
[110] Celebi
[105] Jirachi 
[95] Shaymin

Heal Jirachi, hurt Shaymin.


----------



## JackPK (Jan 19, 2011)

[95] Mew 
[115] Celebi
[105] Jirachi 
[95] Shaymin

Heal Celebi, hurt Mew.


----------



## Gryzalb (Jan 19, 2011)

[95] Mew 
[105] Celebi
[105] Jirachi 
[100] Shaymin

Heal Shaymin, hurt Celebi.


----------



## JackPK (Jan 20, 2011)

[95] Mew 
[110] Celebi
[95] Jirachi 
[100] Shaymin

Heal Celebi, hurt Jirachi.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jan 20, 2011)

[85] Mew 
[110] Celebi
[100] Jirachi 
[100] Shaymin

Heal Jirachi, hurt Mew.


----------



## dolphinfish (Jan 20, 2011)

[90] Mew +
[110] Celebi
[100] Jirachi 
[90] Shaymin -


----------



## Gryzalb (Jan 20, 2011)

[90] Mew
[100] Celebi
[100] Jirachi 
[95] Shaymin

Heal Shaymin, hurt Celebi.


----------



## JackPK (Jan 20, 2011)

[90] Mew
[105] Celebi
[90] Jirachi 
[95] Shaymin

Heal Celebi, hurt Jirachi.


----------



## magnemite (Jan 23, 2011)

[95] Mew
[95] Celebi
[90] Jirachi 
[95] Shaymin

Heal Mew, hurt Celebi.


----------



## JackPK (Jan 24, 2011)

[95] Mew
[100] Celebi
[80] Jirachi 
[95] Shaymin

Heal Celebi, hurt Jirachi.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jan 26, 2011)

[95] Mew
[105] Celebi +
[70] Jirachi -
[95] Shaymin


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jan 28, 2011)

[95] Mew
[95] Celebi -
[75] Jirachi +
[95] Shaymin


----------



## JackPK (Jan 28, 2011)

[95] Mew
[100] Celebi
[65] Jirachi
[95] Shaymin

Heal Celebi, hurt Jirachi.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jan 28, 2011)

[100] Mew
[100] Celebi
[55] Jirachi
[95] Shaymin

Hurt Jirachi, heal Mew (come on, let's jus put Jirachi out of his misery)!


----------



## Pig-serpent (Jan 29, 2011)

[100] Mew
[100] Celebi
[60] Jirachi +
[85] Shaymin -


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jan 29, 2011)

[105] Mew
[100] Celebi
[60] Jirachi
[75] Shaymin

Hurt Shaymin, heal Mew!


----------



## JackPK (Jan 31, 2011)

[105] Mew
[105] Celebi
[50] Jirachi
[75] Shaymin

Heal Celebi, hurt Jirachi.


----------



## JackPK (Jan 31, 2011)

[105] Mew
[115] Celebi
[40] Jirachi
[65] Shaymin

Heal Celebi, hurt Jirachi.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jan 31, 2011)

[105] Mew
[115] Celebi
[45] Jirachi
[55] Shaymin

Hurt Shaymin, heal Jirachi.
Why does everyone hate Jirachi?


----------



## JackPK (Feb 4, 2011)

[95] Mew
[120] Celebi
[45] Jirachi
[55] Shaymin

Heal Celebi, hurt Mew then I guess?

I've been hurting Jirachi because it appears to have the least active supporters.


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 5, 2011)

[95] Mew
[120] Celebi
[50] Jirachi
[45] Shaymin

Heal Jirachi, hurt Shaymin.

Well, that is no excuse >:V


----------



## JackPK (Feb 5, 2011)

[95] Mew
[125] Celebi
[50] Jirachi
[35] Shaymin

Heal Celebi, hurt Shaymin

Gotta choose somebody, might as well be the one that doesn't have as many people to hurt me back.


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 5, 2011)

[95] Mew
[125] Celebi
[55] Jirachi
[25] Shaymin

Heal Jirachi, hurt Shaymin

Shaymin isn't really all that kawaii.


----------



## JackPK (Feb 5, 2011)

[95] Mew
[130] Celebi
[55] Jirachi
[15] Shaymin

Heal Celebi, hurt Shaymin.


----------



## Silver (Feb 6, 2011)

[95] Mew
[135] Celebi
[55] Jirachi
[5] Shaymin

Heal Celebi, Hurt Shaymin


----------



## JackPK (Feb 6, 2011)

[95] Mew
[140] Celebi
[55] Jirachi

Bye Shaymin. Heal Celebi.


----------



## Silver (Feb 6, 2011)

[85] Mew
[140] Celebi
[60] Jirachi

Hurt Mew, Heal Jirachi


----------



## JackPK (Feb 6, 2011)

[75] Mew
[145] Celebi
[60] Jirachi

Heal Celebi, hurt Mew.


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 6, 2011)

[65] Mew
[145] Celebi
[65] Jirachi

Heal Jirachi, hurt Mew.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Feb 7, 2011)

75     Mew
135   Celebi
65     Jirachi

Heal Mew, Hurt Celebii.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Feb 8, 2011)

[80]     Mew
[135]   Celebi
[55]     Jirachi

Heal Mew, Hurt Jirachi!


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 8, 2011)

[65]Mew
[135]Celebi
[60]Jirachi

Hurt Mew, Heal Jirachi!

Squirtle was *doin' it wrong*. Supposed to read the rules before you play.


----------



## inuzuka 007 (Feb 8, 2011)

[75] Mew
[135]Celebi
[40]Jirachi

Heal Mew, Hurt Jirachi
I had to correct.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Feb 8, 2011)

[80] Mew
[135]Celebi
[40]Jirachi

Heal Mew, Hurt Jirachi

And after a typo, I've corrected so it should now be right, can't be bothered checking!


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Feb 8, 2011)

85   Mew
125 Celebi
40   Jirachi

Heal Mew, hurt Celebi.


----------



## inuzuka 007 (Feb 8, 2011)

90 Mew
115 Celebi
40 Jirachi

Heal Mew, Hurt Celebi


----------



## JackPK (Feb 8, 2011)

80 Mew
120 Celebi
40 Jirachi

Heal Celebi, hurt Mew.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Feb 8, 2011)

85 Mew
110 Celebi
40 Jirachi

Heal Mew, hurt Celebi. I've been playing Firered a lot lately.


----------



## JackPK (Feb 8, 2011)

75 Mew
115 Celebi
40 Jirachi

Heal Celebi, hurt Mew.


----------



## OrngSumb (Feb 8, 2011)

75 Mew
120 Celebi
30 Jirachi

Hurt Jirachi, heal Celebi


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Feb 8, 2011)

80   Mew
110 Celebi
30    Jirachi

Heal Mew, hurt Celebi. GO GEN. 1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 8, 2011)

[65]Mew
[110]Celebi
[35]Jirachi

Heal Jirachi, hurt Mew.
Fix'd a typo made by Inuyasa (or whatever) that everyone seemed to accept.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Feb 8, 2011)

[70]Mew
[110]Celebi
[25]Jirachi

Hurt Jirachi, heal Mew.


----------



## JackPK (Feb 9, 2011)

[70] Mew
[115] Celebi
[15] Jirachi

Heal Celebi, hurt Jirachi.


----------



## OrngSumb (Feb 9, 2011)

70 Mew
120 Celebi
5 Jirachi

Hurt Jirachi, heal Celebi


----------



## JackPK (Feb 9, 2011)

70 Mew
125 Celebi

Heal Celebi, and finally kill Jirachi.

And now... it's a matter of whether or not Mew supporters can post approximately twice as much as Celebi supporters. (Unless I'm doing my math totally wrong.)


----------



## OrngSumb (Feb 9, 2011)

60 Mew
130 Celebi


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Feb 9, 2011)

65   Mew
120 Celebi


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 9, 2011)

[70]Mew+
[110]Celebi-

>:l


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Feb 9, 2011)

75   Mew
100 Celebi

GO MEW!!!!


----------



## OrngSumb (Feb 9, 2011)

65 Mew
105 Celebi

Hurt Mew, heal Celebi


----------



## JackPK (Feb 9, 2011)

55 Mew
110 Celebi

Hurt Mew, heal Celebi


----------



## OrngSumb (Feb 9, 2011)

45 Mew
115 Celebi

Hurt Mew, Heal Celebi


----------



## JackPK (Feb 9, 2011)

35 Mew
120 Celebi

Hurt Mew, heal Celebi.


----------



## OrngSumb (Feb 9, 2011)

25 Mew
125 Celebi

Hurt Mew Heal Celebi


----------



## JackPK (Feb 10, 2011)

15 Mew
130 Celebi

Heal Celebi, hurt Mew.


----------



## OrngSumb (Feb 10, 2011)

5 Mew
135 Celebi

Hurt Mew, Heal Celebi


----------



## JackPK (Feb 10, 2011)

And the winner is...

140 Celebi

Erm, so I guess it's my turn to start a new round. If this has already been done, somebody just make up a new one, I guess.

I'll start with: Heal Magmar, hurt Sandslash.

100 Arbok
90 Sandslash
100 Vileplume
100 Victreebel
100 Primeape
100 Persian
100 Arcanine
100 Ninetales
100 Scyther
100 Pinsir
100 Electabuzz
105 Magmar

(final-form version exclusives in Red/Blue, BTW)


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Feb 10, 2011)

100 Arbok
90 Sandslash
100 Vileplume
100 Victreebel
100 Primeape
100 Persian
105 Arcanine
100 Ninetales
100 Scyther
100 Pinsir
90 Electabuzz
105 Magmar

Hurt Electabuzz, heal Arcanine. I WILL NOT LOSE.


----------



## OrngSumb (Feb 11, 2011)

100 Arbok
90 Sandslash
100 Vileplume
100 Victreebel
100 Primeape
100 Persian
95 Arcanine -
105 Ninetales +
100 Scyther
100 Pinsir
90 Electabuzz
105 Magmar


----------



## JackPK (Feb 11, 2011)

100 Arbok
80 Sandslash
100 Vileplume
100 Victreebel
100 Primeape
100 Persian
95 Arcanine
105 Ninetales
100 Scyther
100 Pinsir
90 Electabuzz
110 Magmar

Heal Magmar, hurt Sandslash


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Feb 11, 2011)

100 Arbok
80 Sandslash
100 Vileplume
100 Victreebel
100 Primeape
100 Persian
100 Arcanine
95 Ninetales
100 Scyther
100 Pinsir
90 Electabuzz
110 Magmar

I WILL NOT LET ARCANINE DIE!! Hurt Ninetails.


----------



## JackPK (Feb 12, 2011)

100 Arbok
80 Sandslash
100 Vileplume
100 Victreebel
90 Primeape
100 Persian
100 Arcanine
95 Ninetales
100 Scyther
100 Pinsir
90 Electabuzz
115 Magmar

Heal Magmar, hurt Primeape.


----------



## OrngSumb (Feb 12, 2011)

100 Arbok
80 Sandslash
100 Vileplume
100 Victreebel
90 Primeape
100 Persian
90 Arcanine -
95 Ninetales
105 Scyther +
100 Pinsir
90 Electabuzz
115 Magmar


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Feb 12, 2011)

100 Arbok
80 Sandslash
100 Vileplume
100 Victreebel
90 Primeape
100 Persian
95 Arcanine +
85 Ninetales -
105 Scyther 
100 Pinsir
90 Electabuzz
115 Magmar


----------



## OrngSumb (Feb 12, 2011)

100 Arbok
80 Sandslash
100 Vileplume
100 Victreebel
90 Primeape
100 Persian
85 Arcanine -
85 Ninetales 
110 Scyther +
100 Pinsir
90 Electabuzz
115 Magmar


----------



## JackPK (Feb 12, 2011)

90 Arbok
80 Sandslash
100 Vileplume
100 Victreebel
90 Primeape
100 Persian
85 Arcanine
85 Ninetales 
110 Scyther
100 Pinsir
90 Electabuzz
120 Magmar

Heal Magmar, hurt Arbok.


----------



## OrngSumb (Feb 12, 2011)

90 Arbok
80 Sandslash
100 Vileplume
100 Victreebel
90 Primeape
100 Persian
75 Arcanine -
85 Ninetales
115 Scyther +
100 Pinsir
90 Electabuzz
120 Magmar


----------



## JackPK (Feb 12, 2011)

90 Arbok
80 Sandslash
100 Vileplume
100 Victreebel
90 Primeape
100 Persian
75 Arcanine
85 Ninetales
115 Scyther
90 Pinsir
90 Electabuzz
125 Magmar

Heal Magmar, hurt Pinsir.


----------



## OrngSumb (Feb 12, 2011)

90 Arbok
80 Sandslash
100 Vileplume
100 Victreebel
90 Primeape
100 Persian
65 Arcanine -
85 Ninetales
120 Scyther +
90 Pinsir
90 Electabuzz
125 Magmar


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Feb 12, 2011)

90 Arbok
80 Sandslash
100 Vileplume
100 Victreebel
90 Primeape
100 Persian
70 Arcanine +
85 Ninetales
110 Scyther -
90 Pinsir
90 Electabuzz
125 Magmar


----------



## SonicNintendo (Feb 12, 2011)

90 Arbok
85 Sandslash  HEAL
100 Vileplume
100 Victreebel
90 Primeape
100 Persian
70 Arcanine
85 Ninetales
110 Scyther
90 Pinsir
90 Electabuzz
115 Magmar HURT


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Feb 12, 2011)

80 Arbok
85 Sandslash
100 Vileplume
100 Victreebel
90 Primeape
100 Persian
75 Arcanine
85 Ninetales
110 Scyther
90 Pinsir
90 Electabuzz
115 Magmar

Hurt Arbok, heal Arcanine!


----------



## JackPK (Feb 13, 2011)

70 Arbok
85 Sandslash
100 Vileplume
100 Victreebel
90 Primeape
100 Persian
75 Arcanine
85 Ninetales
110 Scyther
90 Pinsir
90 Electabuzz
120 Magmar

Heal Magmar, hurt Arbok.


----------



## OrngSumb (Feb 13, 2011)

70 Arbok
85 Sandslash
100 Vileplume
100 Victreebel
90 Primeape
100 Persian
65 Arcanine -
85 Ninetales
115 Scyther +
90 Pinsir
90 Electabuzz
120 Magmar


----------



## JackPK (Feb 13, 2011)

70 Arbok
85 Sandslash
100 Vileplume
100 Victreebel
90 Primeape
90 Persian
65 Arcanine
85 Ninetales
115 Scyther
90 Pinsir
90 Electabuzz
125 Magmar

Heal Magmar, hurt Persian.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Feb 13, 2011)

60 Arbok -
85 Sandslash
100 Vileplume
100 Victreebel
90 Primeape
90 Persian
70 Arcanine +
85 Ninetales
115 Scyther
90 Pinsir
90 Electabuzz
125 Magmar


----------



## JackPK (Feb 13, 2011)

50 Arbok
85 Sandslash
100 Vileplume
100 Victreebel
90 Primeape
90 Persian
70 Arcanine
85 Ninetales
115 Scyther
90 Pinsir
90 Electabuzz
130 Magmar

Heal Magmar, hurt Arbok.


----------



## OrngSumb (Feb 14, 2011)

50 Arbok
85 Sandslash
100 Vileplume
100 Victreebel
90 Primeape
90 Persian
65 Arcanine -
85 Ninetales
120 Scyther +
90 Pinsir
90 Electabuzz
130 Magmar


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Feb 14, 2011)

55 Arbok
85 Sandslash
100 Vileplume
100 Victreebel
80 Primeape
90 Persian
65 Arcanine
85 Ninetales
120 Scyther
90 Pinsir
90 Electabuzz
130 Magmar

Heal Arbok, hurt Primeape.


----------



## Spatz (Feb 14, 2011)

[95] Mew
[125] Celebi
[55] Jirachi
[20] Shaymin

Heal Shaymin, Hurt celebii.

Cause I can!


----------



## OrngSumb (Feb 14, 2011)

55 Arbok
85 Sandslash
100 Vileplume
100 Victreebel
80 Primeape
90 Persian
55 Arcanine -
85 Ninetales
125 Scyther +
90 Pinsir
90 Electabuzz
130 Magmar


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Feb 14, 2011)

60 Arbok +
85 Sandslash
100 Vileplume
100 Victreebel
70 Primeape -
90 Persian
55 Arcanine
85 Ninetales
125 Scyther
90 Pinsir
90 Electabuzz
130 Magmar


----------



## Leaftail (Feb 14, 2011)

65 Arbok +
85 Sandslash
100 Vileplume
100 Victreebel
70 Primeape 
80 Persian -
55 Arcanine
85 Ninetales
125 Scyther
90 Pinsir
90 Electabuzz
130 Magmar


----------



## OrngSumb (Feb 14, 2011)

65 Arbok 
85 Sandslash
100 Vileplume
100 Victreebel
70 Primeape
80 Persian 
45 Arcanine -
85 Ninetales
130 Scyther +
90 Pinsir
90 Electabuzz
130 Magmar


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Feb 15, 2011)

65 Arbok
85 Sandslash
100 Vileplume
100 Victreebel
70 Primeape
80 Persian
45 Arcanine 
85 Ninetales
135 Scyther   +
90 Pinsir
90 Electabuzz
120 Magmar   -

Go Scyther!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Feb 15, 2011)

70 Arbok +
85 Sandslash
90 Vileplume -
100 Victreebel
70 Primeape
80 Persian
45 Arcanine 
85 Ninetales
135 Scyther
90 Pinsir
90 Electabuzz
120 Magmar


----------



## JackPK (Feb 15, 2011)

60 Arbok
85 Sandslash
90 Vileplume
100 Victreebel
70 Primeape
80 Persian
45 Arcanine 
85 Ninetales
135 Scyther
90 Pinsir
90 Electabuzz
125 Magmar

Heal Magmar, hurt Arbok.

EDIT: Ninja'd.


----------



## OrngSumb (Feb 15, 2011)

60 Arbok
85 Sandslash
90 Vileplume
100 Victreebel
70 Primeape
80 Persian
35 Arcanine -
85 Ninetales
140 Scyther +
90 Pinsir
90 Electabuzz
125 Magmar


----------



## Spatz (Feb 15, 2011)

55 Arbok
90 Sandslash
90 Vileplume
100 Victreebel
70 Primeape
80 Persian
35 Arcanine -
85 Ninetales
140 Scyther +
90 Pinsir
90 Electabuzz
125 Magmar 

Go Zombie Arbok,
Go Epic Sandslash!


----------



## Leaftail (Feb 15, 2011)

60 Arbok
90 Sandslash
90 Vileplume
100 Victreebel
60 Primeape -
80 Persian
35 Arcanine 
85 Ninetales
140 Scyther 
90 Pinsir
90 Electabuzz
125 Magmar


----------



## OrngSumb (Feb 15, 2011)

50 Arbok
90 Sandslash
90 Vileplume
100 Victreebel
60 Primeape 
80 Persian
25 Arcanine -
85 Ninetales
145 Scyther +
90 Pinsir
90 Electabuzz
125 Magmar

Fixed Eon Spirit's error, also Eon Spirit if you're not going to hurt/heal the same people I do then maybe you should get rid of my symbols


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Feb 15, 2011)

50 Arbok
90 Sandslash
90 Vileplume
100 Victreebel
50 Primeape -
80 Persian
25 Arcanine
85 Ninetales
145 Scyther
90 Pinsir
95 Electabuzz +
125 Magmar


----------



## JackPK (Feb 15, 2011)

40 Arbok
90 Sandslash
90 Vileplume
100 Victreebel
50 Primeape
80 Persian
25 Arcanine
85 Ninetales
145 Scyther
90 Pinsir
95 Electabuzz
130 Magmar

Heal Magmar, hurt zombie Arbok.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Feb 16, 2011)

45 Arbok
90 Sandslash
90 Vileplume
100 Victreebel
40 Primeape
80 Persian
25 Arcanine
85 Ninetales
145 Scyther
90 Pinsir
95 Electabuzz
130 Magmar

Heal the purple elapid, hurt the belligerent primate.


----------



## OrngSumb (Feb 16, 2011)

45 Arbok
90 Sandslash
90 Vileplume
100 Victreebel
40 Primeape
80 Persian
15 Arcanine -
85 Ninetales
150 Scyther +
90 Pinsir
95 Electabuzz
130 Magmar


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Feb 16, 2011)

50 Arbok +
90 Sandslash
90 Vileplume
100 Victreebel
40 Primeape
80 Persian
15 Arcanine
85 Ninetales
150 Scyther
90 Pinsir
95 Electabuzz
120 Magmar -


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Feb 16, 2011)

55 Arbok +
90 Sandslash
90 Vileplume
100 Victreebel
40 Primeape
70 Persian -
15 Arcanine
85 Ninetales
150 Scyther
90 Pinsir
95 Electabuzz
120 Magmar


----------



## OrngSumb (Feb 16, 2011)

55 Arbok 
90 Sandslash
90 Vileplume
100 Victreebel
40 Primeape
70 Persian 
5 Arcanine -
85 Ninetales
155 Scyther +
90 Pinsir
95 Electabuzz
120 Magmar


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 17, 2011)

55 Arbok 
90 Sandslash
90 Vileplume
100 Victreebel
40 Primeape
70 Persian 
0 Arcanine -
90 Ninetales+
155 Scyther 
90 Pinsir
95 Electabuzz
120 Magmar

Arcanine was going to die anyway.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Feb 17, 2011)

60 Arbok +
90 Sandslash
90 Vileplume
100 Victreebel
30 Primeape -
70 Persian 
90 Ninetales
155 Scyther 
90 Pinsir
95 Electabuzz
120 Magmar


----------



## OrngSumb (Feb 17, 2011)

60 Arbok
90 Sandslash
90 Vileplume
100 Victreebel
20 Primeape -
70 Persian
90 Ninetales
160 Scyther +
90 Pinsir
95 Electabuzz
120 Magmar


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 18, 2011)

60 Arbok
90 Sandslash
90 Vileplume
100 Victreebel
10 Primeape -
70 Persian
95 Ninetales +
160 Scyther 
90 Pinsir
95 Electabuzz
120 Magmar


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Feb 18, 2011)

65 Arbok
90 Sandslash
90 Vileplume
100 Victreebel
70 Persian
95 Ninetales
160 Scyther 
90 Pinsir
95 Electabuzz
120 Magmar

Kill Primeape, heal Arbok


----------



## OrngSumb (Feb 19, 2011)

65 Arbok
90 Sandslash
90 Vileplume
100 Victreebel
60 Persian -
95 Ninetales
165 Scyther +
90 Pinsir
95 Electabuzz
120 Magmar


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Feb 19, 2011)

70 Arbok +
90 Sandslash
90 Vileplume
100 Victreebel
50 Persian -
95 Ninetales
165 Scyther
90 Pinsir
95 Electabuzz
120 Magmar


----------



## OrngSumb (Feb 19, 2011)

70 Arbok 
90 Sandslash
90 Vileplume
100 Victreebel
40 Persian -
95 Ninetales
170 Scyther +
90 Pinsir
95 Electabuzz
120 Magmar


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Feb 19, 2011)

70 Arbok
90 Sandslash
90 Vileplume
100 Victreebel
45 Persian +
95 Ninetales
170 Scyther
90 Pinsir
95 Electabuzz
110 Magmar -


----------



## OrngSumb (Feb 20, 2011)

70 Arbok
90 Sandslash
90 Vileplume
100 Victreebel
35 Persian -
95 Ninetales
175 Scyther +
90 Pinsir
95 Electabuzz
110 Magmar


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Feb 21, 2011)

70 Arbok
90 Sandslash
90 Vileplume
90 Victreebel
35 Persian
100 Ninetales
175 Scyther
90 Pinsir
95 Electabuzz
110 Magmar

Victreebel looked left out, heal Ninetales!


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Feb 21, 2011)

70 Arbok
90 Sandslash
90 Vileplume
90 Victreebel
40 Persian    +
100 Ninetales
175 Scyther
90 Pinsir
95 Electabuzz
100 Magmar    -


----------



## OrngSumb (Feb 21, 2011)

70 Arbok
90 Sandslash
90 Vileplume
90 Victreebel
25 Persian -
100 Ninetales
180 Scyther +
90 Pinsir
95 Electabuzz
110 Magmar


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Feb 21, 2011)

75 Arbok +
90 Sandslash
80 Vileplume -
90 Victreebel
30 Persian
100 Ninetales
180 Scyther
90 Pinsir
95 Electabuzz
100 Magmar

Also fixed the post overlap.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Feb 21, 2011)

80 Arbok
90 Sandslash
80 Vileplume
90 Victreebel
20 Persian
100 Ninetales
180 Scyther
90 Pinsir
95 Electabuzz
100 Magmar

Heal Arbok, hurt Persian!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Feb 21, 2011)

85 Arbok +
90 Sandslash
80 Vileplume
80 Victreebel -
20 Persian
100 Ninetales
180 Scyther
90 Pinsir
95 Electabuzz
100 Magmar


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Feb 21, 2011)

85 Arbok
90 Sandslash
80 Vileplume
80 Victreebel
10 Persian
100 Ninetales
180 Scyther
95 Pinsir
95 Electabuzz
100 Magmar

Hurt Persian, heal Pinsir, cos he isn't that bad actually!


----------



## OrngSumb (Feb 22, 2011)

85 Arbok
90 Sandslash
80 Vileplume
80 Victreebel
0 Persian -
100 Ninetales
18 Scyther +
95 Pinsir
95 Electabuzz
100 Magmar


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Feb 22, 2011)

90 Arbok +
90 Sandslash
80 Vileplume
70 Victreebel -
100 Ninetales
180 Scyther
95 Pinsir
95 Electabuzz
100 Magmar


----------



## OrngSumb (Feb 22, 2011)

90 Arbok 
90 Sandslash
80 Vileplume
60 Victreebel -
100 Ninetales
185 Scyther +
95 Pinsir
95 Electabuzz
100 Magmar


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Feb 24, 2011)

90 Arbok
90 Sandslash
80 Vileplume
60 Victreebel
105 Ninetales
180 Scyther
95 Pinsir
95 Electabuzz
100 Magmar

I'm not fond of that scream of Victreebel's, and Ninetales is a lovely Pokémon, I might jst see if I can make a Cyber one...


----------



## OrngSumb (Feb 24, 2011)

90 Arbok
90 Sandslash
80 Vileplume
40 Victreebel -
105 Ninetales
185 Scyther +
95 Pinsir
95 Electabuzz
100 Magmar

Fixed mistake of previous poster -_-


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 4, 2011)

[90] Arbok
[90] Sandslash
[80] Vileplume
[30] Victreebel -
[110] Ninetales +
[185] Scyther
[95] Pinsir
[95] Electabuzz
[100] Magmar


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Mar 4, 2011)

[90] Arbok
[90] Sandslash
[70] Vileplume (hurt)
[30] Victreebel 
[110] Ninetales 
[185] Scyther
[95] Pinsir
[100] Electabuzz (heal)
[100] Magmar


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Mar 5, 2011)

[90] Arbok
[90] Sandslash
[70] Vileplume 
[30] Victreebel 
[110] Ninetales 
[190] Scyther (powered up)
[95] Pinsir
[100] Electabuzz 
[90] Magmar (pwned)


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 14, 2011)

[90] Arbok
[90] Sandslash
[70] Vileplume 
[30] Victreebel 
[115] Ninetales
[190] Scyther 
[85] Pinsir
[100] Electabuzz 
[90] Magmar

Hurt Pinsir, heal Ninetales.


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 14, 2011)

[90] Arbok
[90] Sandslash
[70] Vileplume 
[20] Victreebel -
[120] Ninetales +
[190] Scyther 
[85] Pinsir
[100] Electabuzz 
[90] Magmar


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Mar 14, 2011)

[90] Arbok
[90] Sandslash
[60] Vileplume -
[20] Victreebel
[120] Ninetales
[190] Scyther 
[90] Pinsir +
[100] Electabuzz 
[90] Magmar


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 14, 2011)

[90] Arbok
[90] Sandslash
[60] Vileplume
[10] Victreebel -
[125] Ninetales +
[190] Scyther 
[90] Pinsir
[100] Electabuzz 
[90] Magmar


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Mar 15, 2011)

Though it might be too late...

[90] Arbok
[90] Sandslash
[60] Vileplume
[15] Victreebel +
[125] Ninetales
[190] Scyther 
[90] Pinsir
[100] Electabuzz 
[80] Magmar


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 15, 2011)

[90] Arbok
[90] Sandslash
[60] Vileplume
[5] Victreebel -
[130] Ninetales +
[190] Scyther 
[90] Pinsir
[100] Electabuzz 
[80] Magmar

DAMNIT I WAS GONNA KILL IT >:o


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 15, 2011)

[90] Arbok
[90] Sandslash
[60] Vileplume
[5] Victreebel
[135] Ninetales +
[190] Scyther
[80] Pinsir -
[100] Electabuzz
[80] Magmar


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Mar 15, 2011)

[90] Arbok
[95] Sandslash +
[60] Vileplume
[X] Victreebel - (dead)
[135] Ninetales 
[190] Scyther
[80] Pinsir 
[100] Electabuzz
[80] Magmar

eh i dont like it i prefer anything else ('xcept maybe Blissey)


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 15, 2011)

[90] Arbok
[95] Sandslash
[50] Vileplume -
[140] Ninetales +
[190] Scyther
[80] Pinsir 
[100] Electabuzz
[80] Magmar


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Mar 16, 2011)

[90] Arbok
[95] Sandslash
[50] Vileplume
[140] Ninetales
[195] Scyther +
[80] Pinsir 
[90] Electabuzz -
[80] Magmar


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 16, 2011)

[90] Arbok
[95] Sandslash
[50] Vileplume
[145] Ninetales +
[195] Scyther
[70] Pinsir -
[90] Electabuzz
[80] Magmar


----------



## OrngSumb (Mar 16, 2011)

[90] Arbok
[95] Sandslash
[40] Vileplume -
[145] Ninetales 
[200] Scyther +
[70] Pinsir 
[90] Electabuzz
[80] Magmar


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 17, 2011)

[95] Arbok +
[95] Sandslash
[40] Vileplume
[145] Ninetales 
[200] Scyther
[70] Pinsir 
[90] Electabuzz
[70] Magmar -


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 17, 2011)

[95] Arbok
[95] Sandslash
[40] Vileplume
[150] Ninetales +
[200] Scyther
[60] Pinsir -
[90] Electabuzz
[70] Magmar


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Mar 18, 2011)

[95] Arbok
[100] Sandslash +
[40] Vileplume
[150] Ninetales
[190] Scyther -
[60] Pinsir
[90] Electabuzz
[70] Magmar

  Scyther's HGSS sprite is horrible


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 18, 2011)

[100] Arbok +
[100] Sandslash
[30] Vileplume -
[150] Ninetales
[190] Scyther
[60] Pinsir
[90] Electabuzz
[70] Magmar


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 18, 2011)

[100] Arbok
[100] Sandslash
[20] Vileplume -
[155] Ninetales +
[190] Scyther
[60] Pinsir
[90] Electabuzz
[70] Magmar


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 18, 2011)

[100] Arbok
[100] Sandslash
[20] Vileplume
[160] Ninetales +
[190] Scyther
[50] Pinsir -
[90] Electabuzz
[70] Magmar


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 18, 2011)

[100] Arbok
[100] Sandslash
[10] Vileplume -
[165] Ninetales +
[190] Scyther
[50] Pinsir
[90] Electabuzz
[70] Magmar


----------



## Sypl (Mar 19, 2011)

[100] Arbok
[100] Sandslash
[0] Vileplume -
[165] Ninetales
[200] Scyther +
[50] Pinsir
[90] Electabuzz
[70] Magmar 

I killed Vileplume! Yay!!


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 19, 2011)

[100] Arbok
[100] Sandslash
[170] Ninetales +
[200] Scyther
[40] Pinsir -
[90] Electabuzz
[70] Magmar


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Mar 19, 2011)

[100] Arbok
[105] Sandslash +
[170] Ninetales 
[200] Scyther
[30] Pinsir -
[90] Electabuzz
[70] Magmar


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 19, 2011)

[100] Arbok
[105] Sandslash
[175] Ninetales +
[200] Scyther
[20] Pinsir -
[90] Electabuzz
[70] Magmar


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 20, 2011)

[100] Arbok
[105] Sandslash
[180] Ninetales +
[200] Scyther
[10] Pinsir -
[90] Electabuzz
[70] Magmar


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 20, 2011)

[100] Arbok
[105] Sandslash
[185] Ninetales +
[200] Scyther
[0] Pinsir -
[90] Electabuzz
[70] Magmar

KILL KILL KILL
Kekeke...


----------



## OrngSumb (Mar 20, 2011)

[100] Arbok
[105] Sandslash
[185] Ninetales 
[205] Scyther +
[90] Electabuzz
[60] Magmar -


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 20, 2011)

[100] Arbok
[105] Sandslash
[190] Ninetales +
[205] Scyther
[90] Electabuzz
[50] Magmar -


----------



## OrngSumb (Mar 20, 2011)

[100] Arbok
[105] Sandslash
[190] Ninetales 
[210] Scyther +
[90] Electabuzz
[40] Magmar -


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 20, 2011)

[90] Arbok -
[105] Sandslash
[195] Ninetales +
[210] Scyther
[90] Electabuzz
[40] Magmar


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 20, 2011)

[90] Arbok
[105] Sandslash
[200] Ninetales +
[210] Scyther
[90] Electabuzz
[30] Magmar -


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 21, 2011)

[95] Arbok +
[95] Sandslash -
[200] Ninetales
[210] Scyther
[90] Electabuzz
[30] Magmar


----------



## OrngSumb (Mar 21, 2011)

[95] Arbok 
[95] Sandslash 
[200] Ninetales
[215] Scyther +
[90] Electabuzz
[20] Magmar -


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 21, 2011)

[95] Arbok 
[95] Sandslash 
[205] Ninetales +
[215] Scyther
[90] Electabuzz
[10] Magmar -

Not gonna get the kill :(


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 21, 2011)

[100] Arbok +
[95] Sandslash 
[205] Ninetales
[215] Scyther
[90] Electabuzz
[0] Magmar


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 21, 2011)

[100] Arbok
[95] Sandslash 
[210] Ninetales +
[215] Scyther
[80] Electabuzz -


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 21, 2011)

[90] Arbok -
[95] Sandslash
[215] Ninetales +
[215] Scyther
[80] Electabuzz


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 21, 2011)

[90] Arbok
[95] Sandslash
[220] Ninetales +
[215] Scyther
[70] Electabuzz -


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Mar 22, 2011)

[85] Arbok -
[95] Sandslash
[225] Ninetales  +
[215] Scyther
[70] Electabuzz


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Mar 22, 2011)

[85] Arbok 
[95] Sandslash
[225] Ninetales 
[205] Scyther -
[75] Electabuzz +

Go Electabuzz Lightyear


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 22, 2011)

[85] Arbok 
[95] Sandslash
[230] Ninetales +
[205] Scyther
[65] Electabuzz -


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 22, 2011)

[75 (or 70? Bayleafqween reduced it by 5 instead of 10)] Arbok -
[95] Sandslash
[235] Ninetales +
[205] Scyther
[65] Electabuzz


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 22, 2011)

[70] Arbok
[95] Sandslash
[240] Ninetales +
[205] Scyther
[55] Electabuzz -

The invasion of the Scyther begins soon...
And the Ninetales will emerge victorious...


----------



## Sypl (Mar 23, 2011)

[70] Arbok
[95] Sandslash
[240] Ninetales
[210] Scyther +
[45] Electabuzz -


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 23, 2011)

[60] Arbok -
[95] Sandslash
[245] Ninetales +
[210] Scyther
[45] Electabuzz


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Mar 23, 2011)

[60] Arbok
[95] Sandslash
[235] Ninetales -
[215] Scyther +
[45] Electabuzz

Rivalry has begun...


----------



## mewtini (Mar 23, 2011)

[60] Arbok
[85] Sandslash
[240] Ninetales 
[215] Scyther 
[45] Electabuzz
Heal Ninetales, hurt Sandslash.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 23, 2011)

[65] Arbok
[85] Sandslash
[240] Ninetales 
[215] Scyther 
[35] Electabuzz

Hurt Electabuzz, heal Arbok.


----------



## mewtini (Mar 23, 2011)

[55] Arbok
[85] Sandslash
[240] Ninetales
[215] Scyther
[40] Electabuzz
Hurt Arbok, heal Electabuzz.


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 24, 2011)

[55] Arbok
[85] Sandslash
[245] Ninetales +
[205] Scyther -
[40] Electabuzz
>:o They ambushed us!


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Mar 24, 2011)

[55] Arbok
[85] Sandslash
[235] Ninetales -
[210] Scyther +
[40] Electabuzz


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 24, 2011)

[45] Arbok -
[85] Sandslash
[240] Ninetales +
[210] Scyther
[40] Electabuzz


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 24, 2011)

[45] Arbok
[85] Sandslash
[245] Ninetales +
[200] Scyther -
[40] Electabuzz

The Syther are already at a huge disadvantage >:)


----------



## Sypl (Mar 25, 2011)

[45] Arbok
[85] Sandslash
[245] Ninetales
[205] Scyther +
[30] Electabuzz -
To Scyther fans: take out the weak; then Ninetales
EDIT: Ninetales is too strong! Attack!


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 25, 2011)

[45] Arbok
[85] Sandslash
[250] Ninetales +
[205] Scyther
[20] Electabuzz -
I steal your plan! >:)


----------



## Sypl (Mar 25, 2011)

[45] Arbok
[85] Sandslash
[240] Ninetales -
[210] Scyther +
[20] Electabuzz


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 25, 2011)

[45] Arbok
[85] Sandslash
[245] Ninetales +
[200] Scyther -
[20] Electabuzz

>:o
You will never win!


----------



## Sypl (Mar 25, 2011)

[45] Arbok
[85] Sandslash
[235] Ninetales -
[205] Scyther +
[20] Electabuzz
Yes we will!


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 25, 2011)

[45] Arbok
[85] Sandslash
[240] Ninetales +
[195] Scyther -
[20] Electabuzz
NEVER!


----------



## Sypl (Mar 25, 2011)

[45] Arbok
[85] Sandslash
[230] Ninetales -
[200] Scyther +
[20] Electabuzz


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 25, 2011)

[45] Arbok
[85] Sandslash
[235] Ninetales +
[190] Scyther -
[20] Electabuzz


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Mar 25, 2011)

[35] Arbok
[85] Sandslash
[240] Ninetales
[190] Scyther
[20] Electabuzz

Hurt Kobra (I don't want to go copy, paste a capital, I can't be bothered... I'm a good influence, aren't I?), heal Ninetales!


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 25, 2011)

[35] Arbok
[85] Sandslash
[245] Ninetales +
[190] Scyther
[10] Electabuzz -


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Mar 25, 2011)

[35] Arbok
[85] Sandslash
[245] Ninetales
[195] Scyther
[0] Electabuzz

Kill Electabuzz, heal (jus to be different) Scyther!


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 25, 2011)

[25] Arbok -
[85] Sandslash
[250] Ninetales +
[195] Scyther

>:o Y U NO HEAL 9TALES!?!


----------



## Sypl (Mar 26, 2011)

[25] Arbok -
[85] Sandslash
[240] Ninetales -
[200] Scyther +


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 26, 2011)

[15] Arbok -
[85] Sandslash
[245] Ninetales +
[200] Scyther


----------



## Sypl (Mar 26, 2011)

[15] Arbok
[85] Sandslash
[235] Ninetales -
[205] Scyther +


----------



## OrngSumb (Mar 26, 2011)

[5] Arbok -
[85] Sandslash
[235] Ninetales 
[210] Scyther +


----------



## Sypl (Mar 26, 2011)

[5] Arbok
[85] Sandslash
[225] Ninetales -
[215] Scyther +


----------



## OrngSumb (Mar 26, 2011)

[0] Arbok -
[85] Sandslash
[225] Ninetales 
[220] Scyther +


----------



## saxophonebird (Mar 26, 2011)

[75] Sandslash
[230] Ninetales 
[220] Scyther

Hurt Sandslash, heal Ninetales.


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 26, 2011)

[75] Sandslash
[235] Ninetales +
[210] Scyther -


----------



## OrngSumb (Mar 27, 2011)

[75] Sandslash
[225] Ninetales -
[215] Scyther +


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 27, 2011)

[75] Sandslash
[230] Ninetales +
[205] Scyther -


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 27, 2011)

[65] Sandslash -
[235] Ninetales +
[205] Scyther


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Mar 27, 2011)

[55] Sandslash -
[235] Ninetales 
[210] Scyther +


----------



## OrngSumb (Mar 27, 2011)

[55] Sandslash 
[225] Ninetales -
[215] Scyther +


----------



## saxophonebird (Mar 27, 2011)

[45] Sandslash -
[230] Ninetales +
[215] Scyther


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 27, 2011)

[45] Sandslash
[235] Ninetales +
[205] Scyther -


----------



## saxophonebird (Mar 27, 2011)

[35] Sandslash -
[240] Ninetales +
[205] Scyther


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 27, 2011)

[35] Sandslash
[245] Ninetales +
[195] Scyther -


----------



## saxophonebird (Mar 27, 2011)

[25] Sandslash -
[250] Ninetales +
[195] Scyther


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 27, 2011)

[25] Sandslash
[255] Ninetales +
[185] Scyther -


----------



## OrngSumb (Mar 28, 2011)

[25] Sandslash
[245] Ninetales -
[190] Scyther +


----------



## saxophonebird (Mar 28, 2011)

[15] Sandslash -
[250] Ninetales +
[190] Scyther


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 28, 2011)

[15] Sandslash 
[255] Ninetales +
[180] Scyther -


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 28, 2011)

[5] Sandslash -
[260] Ninetales +
[180] Scyther


----------



## saxophonebird (Mar 28, 2011)

[0] Sandslash -
[265] Ninetales +
[180] Scyther


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 28, 2011)

[270] Ninetales +
[170] Scyther -

It is now almost impossible for Ninetales to lose.


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 28, 2011)

[270] Ninetales +
[170] Scyther -

It is now almost impossible for Ninetales to lose.


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 28, 2011)

[270] Ninetales +
[170] Scyther -

It is now almost impossible for Ninetales to lose.


----------



## Sypl (Mar 28, 2011)

[260] Ninetales -
[175] Scyther +

Nice double post


----------



## Sweet Silver Nightmare (Mar 29, 2011)

[265] Ninetales +
[165] Scyther -


Sorry to undo your hard work^


----------



## saxophonebird (Mar 29, 2011)

[270] Ninetales +
[155] Scyther -


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 29, 2011)

[275] Ninetales +
[145] Scyther -
_One member of the big bug duo is gone, and now the other one shall fall... I like Scyther, but I prefer Ninetales. Special Defense over Attack!_



> Nice double post


No, thet was a _triple_ post.


----------



## saxophonebird (Mar 29, 2011)

[280] Ninetales +
[135] Scyther -


----------



## Sweet Silver Nightmare (Mar 29, 2011)

[285] Ninetales +
[125] Scyther -


----------



## saxophonebird (Mar 29, 2011)

[290] Ninetales +
[115] Scyther -


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 29, 2011)

[295] Ninetales +
[105] Scyther -

The Fall of the Scyther will be acknowledged throughout history.


----------



## Sweet Silver Nightmare (Mar 29, 2011)

[300] Ninetales +
[95] Scyther -

It's really clear that Scyther can't hold out much longer.


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 29, 2011)

[305] Ninetales +
[85] Scyther -


----------



## saxophonebird (Mar 30, 2011)

[310] Ninetales +
[75] Scyther -


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 30, 2011)

[315] Ninetales +
[65] Scyther -


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 30, 2011)

[320] Ninetales +
[55] Scyther -


----------



## Sypl (Mar 30, 2011)

[325] Ninetales +
[45] Scyther -


----------



## Sweet Silver Nightmare (Mar 30, 2011)

[330] Ninetales +
[35] Scyther -


----------



## Sypl (Mar 30, 2011)

[320] Ninetales -
[40] Scyther +


----------



## saxophonebird (Mar 30, 2011)

[325] Ninetales +
[30] Scyther -


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Mar 31, 2011)

[330] Ninetales +
[20] Scyther -


----------



## Sweet Silver Nightmare (Mar 31, 2011)

[335] Ninetales +
[10] Scyther -


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Mar 31, 2011)

[340] Ninetales +
[X] Scyther -

Oh yes i choose the next subject lemme think...


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Mar 31, 2011)

OK: Favorite unevolved Bug Type:
---Also I decided to lower the base points to 50 cuz it takes to much time for one subject unless the original poster doesnt like it at all.

[50] - Venonat
[50] - Yanma
[50] - Pineco
[50] - Wurmple
[50] - Surskit
[50] - Nincada
[50] - Combee
[50] - Dwebble
[40] - Karrablast -
[50] - Joltik
[55] - Shelmet +
[50] - Larvesta

  I hate Karrablast, i love Shelmet


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 31, 2011)

[40]Venonat -
[50]Yanma
[50]Pineco
[50]Wurmple
[50]Surskit
[50]Nincada
[50]Combee
[50]Dwebble
[40]Karrablast
[50]Joltik
[55]Shelmet 
[55]Larvesta +


----------



## sv_01 (Mar 31, 2011)

[40]Venonat
[50]Yanma
[40]Pineco -
[50]Wurmple
[50]Surskit
[50]Nincada
[50]Combee
[50]Dwebble
[40]Karrablast
[50]Joltik
[55]Shelmet
[60]Larvesta +


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Mar 31, 2011)

[40]Venonat
[50]Yanma
[30]Pineco -
[50]Wurmple
[55]Surskit +
[50]Nincada
[50]Combee
[50]Dwebble
[40]Karrablast
[50]Joltik
[55]Shelmet
[60]Larvesta


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 31, 2011)

[40]Venonat
[50]Yanma
[20]Pineco -
[50]Wurmple
[55]Surskit
[50]Nincada
[50]Combee
[50]Dwebble
[40]Karrablast
[50]Joltik
[55]Shelmet
[65]Larvesta +


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Apr 1, 2011)

[40]Venonat
[50]Yanma
[20]Pineco
[50]Wurmple
[55]Surskit
[50]Nincada
[50]Combee
[50]Dwebble
[30]Karrablast -
[55]Joltik +
[55]Shelmet
[65]Larvesta


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 1, 2011)

[40]Venonat
[50]Yanma
[10]Pineco -
[50]Wurmple
[55]Surskit
[50]Nincada
[50]Com8ee
[50]Dwe88le
[30]Karra8last
[55]Joltik
[55]Shelmet
[70]Larvesta +


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 1, 2011)

[40]Venonat
[50]Yanma
[X]Pineco -
[50]Wurmple
[55]Surskit
[50]Nincada
[50]Combee
[50]Dwebble
[30]Karrablast
[55]Joltik
[55]Shelmet
[75]Larvesta +
_No more exploding pinecone!_


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 1, 2011)

[40]Venonat
[50]Yanma
[50]Wurmple
[55]Surskit
[50]Nincada
[55]Combee +
[50]Dwebble
[20]Karrablast -
[55]Joltik
[55]Shelmet
[75]Larvesta


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Apr 1, 2011)

[40]Venonat
[50]Yanma
[50]Wurmple
[55]Surskit
[50]Nincada
[55]Combee
[40]Dwebble -
[20]Karrablast
[60]Joltik +
[55]Shelmet
[75]Larvesta


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 2, 2011)

[40]Venonat
[50]Yanma
[50]Wurmple
[55]Surskit
[50]Nincada
[55]Combee
[40]Dwebble
[10]Karrablast -
[60]Joltik
[55]Shelmet
[80]Larvesta +


----------



## Sweet Silver Nightmare (Apr 2, 2011)

[40]Venonat
[50]Yanma
[50]Wurmple
[55]Surskit
[50]Nincada
[55]Combee
[40]Dwebble
[10]Karrablast 
[65]Joltik +
[45]Shelmet -
[80]Larvesta


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 2, 2011)

[40]Venonat
[50]Yanma
[50]Wurmple
[55]Surskit
[50]Nincada
[55]Combee
[40]Dwebble
[X]Karrablast -
[65]Joltik
[50]Shelmet +
[80]Larvesta


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 2, 2011)

[30]Venonat -
[50]Yanma
[50]Wurmple
[55]Surskit
[50]Nincada
[55]Combee
[40]Dwebble
[65]Joltik
[50]Shelmet
[85]Larvesta +


----------



## Sweet Silver Nightmare (Apr 2, 2011)

[20]Venonat -
[50]Yanma
[50]Wurmple
[55]Surskit
[50]Nincada
[55]Combee
[40]Dwebble
[65]Joltik
[50]Shelmet
[90]Larvesta +


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Apr 2, 2011)

[20]Venonat
[50]Yanma
[50]Wurmple
[55]Surskit
[50]Nincada
[45]Combee -
[40]Dwebble
[70]Joltik +
[50]Shelmet
[90]Larvesta


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 2, 2011)

[20]Venonat
[50]Yanma
[50]Wurmple
[55]Surskit
[50]Nincada
[45]Combee
[40]Dwebble
[70]Joltik
[40]Shelmet -
[95]Larvesta +


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 2, 2011)

[10]Venonat -
[50]Yanma
[50]Wurmple
[55]Surskit
[50]Nincada
[45]Combee
[40]Dwebble
[70]Joltik
[40]Shelmet
[100]Larvesta +


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 3, 2011)

[10]Venonat 
[40]Yanma -
[50]Wurmple
[55]Surskit
[50]Nincada
[45]Combee
[40]Dwebble
[70]Joltik
[45]Shelmet +
[100]Larvesta


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 3, 2011)

[10]Venonat
[40]Yanma
[50]Wurmple
[55]Surskit
[50]Nincada
[45]Combee
[40]Dwebble
[70]Joltik
[35]Shelmet -
[105]Larvesta +


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 3, 2011)

[0]Venonat -
[40]Yanma
[50]Wurmple
[55]Surskit
[50]Nincada
[45]Combee
[40]Dwebble
[70]Joltik
[35]Shelmet 
[110]Larvesta +

KILL KILL KILL


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 3, 2011)

[40]Yanma
[50]Wurmple
[55]Surskit
[40]Nincada -
[45]Combee
[40]Dwebble
[70]Joltik
[40]Shelmet + 
[110]Larvesta 

SAVE THA SHELMET


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 4, 2011)

[40]Yanma
[50]Wurmple
[55]Surskit
[30]Nincada -
[45]Combee
[40]Dwebble
[70]Joltik
[40]Shelmet 
[115]Larvesta +


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 4, 2011)

[40]Yanma
[50]Wurmple
[55]Surskit
[30]Nincada
[45]Combee
[40]Dwebble
[70]Joltik
[30]Shelmet -
[120]Larvesta +


----------



## Sweet Silver Nightmare (Apr 4, 2011)

[40]Yanma
[50]Wurmple
[55]Surskit
[30]Nincada
[45]Combee
[40]Dwebble
[70]Joltik
[20]Shelmet -
[125]Larvesta +


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 4, 2011)

[40]Yanma
[50]Wurmple
[55]Surskit
[20]Nincada -
[45]Combee
[40]Dwebble
[70]Joltik
[25]Shelmet +
[125]Larvesta 

NOOOOOOO SHELMET


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 5, 2011)

[40]Yanma
[50]Wurmple
[55]Surskit
[10]Nincada -
[45]Combee
[40]Dwebble
[70]Joltik
[25]Shelmet
[130]Larvesta +


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 5, 2011)

[40]Yanma
[50]Wurmple
[55]Surskit
[10]Nincada
[45]Combee
[40]Dwebble
[70]Joltik
[15]Shelmet -
[135]Larvesta +


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 5, 2011)

[40]Yanma
[50]Wurmple
[55]Surskit
[X]Nincada -
[45]Combee
[40]Dwebble
[70]Joltik
[20]Shelmet +
[135]Larvesta 

SAVE THA SHELMET


----------



## Sweet Silver Nightmare (Apr 5, 2011)

[40]Yanma
[50]Wurmple
[55]Surskit
[45]Combee
[40]Dwebble
[75]Joltik + 
[10]Shelmet -
[135]Larvesta 

KILL THA SHELMET! Lol


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Apr 5, 2011)

[40]Yanma
[40]Wurmple *-*
[55]Surskit
[45]Combee
[40]Dwebble
[80]Joltik *+* 
[10]Shelmet 
[135]Larvesta


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 5, 2011)

[40]Yanma
[40]Wurmple
[55]Surskit
[45]Combee
[40]Dwebble
[80]Joltik
[0]Shelmet -
[140]Larvesta +

Killing is fun~


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 6, 2011)

[40]Yanma
[30]Wurmple -
[55]Surskit
[45]Combee
[40]Dwebble
[80]Joltik
[145]Larvesta +

_I am not sure anymore..._


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 6, 2011)

[40]Yanma
[20]Wurmple -
[55]Surskit
[45]Combee
[40]Dwebble
[80]Joltik
[150]Larvesta +


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 7, 2011)

[40]Yanma
[10]Wurmple -
[55]Surskit
[45]Combee
[40]Dwebble
[80]Joltik
[155]Larvesta +


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 7, 2011)

[40]Yanma
[0]Wurmple -
[55]Surskit
[45]Combee
[40]Dwebble
[80]Joltik
[160]Larvesta +

>:]


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 7, 2011)

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> [40]Yanma
> [40]Wurmple
> [55]Surskit
> [45]Combee
> ...


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOE WHY MUST YOU?!?!

[40]Yanma
[60]Surskit +
[35]Combee -
[40]Dwebble
[80]Joltik
[160]Larvesta


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 7, 2011)

[30]Yanma -
[60]Surskit
[35]Combee
[40]Dwebble
[80]Joltik
[165]Larvesta +


----------



## NightGhost (Apr 7, 2011)

[30]yamna
[60]Surskit
[25]Combee-
[40]Dwebble
[85]Joltik+
[165]laversta


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 8, 2011)

[20]Yanma -
[60]Surskit
[25]Combee
[40]Dwebble
[85]Joltik
[170]Larvesta +


----------



## NightGhost (Apr 8, 2011)

[20]yamna
[60]Surskit
[15]Combee-
[40]Dwebble
[90]Joltik+
[170]laversta


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 8, 2011)

[10]Yanma -
[60]Surskit
[15]Combee
[40]Dwebble
[90]Joltik
[175]Larvesta +


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 8, 2011)

[10]Yanma
[50]Surskit -
[15]Combee
[40]Dwebble
[90]Joltik
[180]Larvesta +


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 8, 2011)

[0]Yanma -
[50]Surskit
[15]Combee
[40]Dwebble
[90]Joltik
[185]Larvesta +

I have killed many, but my work is not over...


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 8, 2011)

[50]Surskit
[5]Combee-
[40]Dwebble
[95]Joltik+
[185]Larvesta 

Somebody kill Combee.


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 8, 2011)

[50]Surskit
[0]Combee -
[40]Dwebble
[95]Joltik
[185]Larvesta +

Another kill, although one I was relectant to finish off...


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 9, 2011)

[40]Surskit -
[40]Dwebble
[95]Joltik
[190]Larvesta +

Because Dwebble is cute.


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 9, 2011)

[30]Surskit -
[40]Dwebble
[95]Joltik
[195]Larvesta +


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Apr 9, 2011)

[30]Surskit
[40]Dwebble
[100]Joltik +
[185]Larvesta -

Because Joltik is the cutest


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 9, 2011)

[30]Surskit
[40]Dwebble
[90]Joltik -
[190]Larvesta +

>:o


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 9, 2011)

[35]Surskit -
[30]Dwebble +
[90]Joltik 
[190]Larvesta 

omg what will happen next


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 10, 2011)

[35]Surskit
[20]Dwebble -
[90]Joltik 
[195]Larvesta +


----------



## NightGhost (Apr 10, 2011)

[35]surskit
[10]dwebble- (finish him(or her))
[90]Joltik
[200]larvesta+


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 10, 2011)

[35]Surskit
[0]Dwebble -
[90]Joltik
[205]Larvesta +

I LOOOVE killing~


----------



## ZimD (Apr 10, 2011)

[40] Surskit +
[80] Joltik -
[205] Larvesta

i still do not know any gen 5 pokemon so i am automatically biased against them


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 10, 2011)

[30] Surskit -
[80] Joltik
[210] Larvesta +


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 10, 2011)

[20] Surskit -
[80] Joltik
[215] Larvesta +

Not even Joltik can defeat Larvesta now~


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 10, 2011)

[25] Surskit +
[80] Joltik
[205] Larvesta -

>:D


----------



## NightGhost (Apr 10, 2011)

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> [35]Surskit
> [0]Dwebble -
> [90]Joltik
> [205]Larvesta +
> ...


FATALITY legendaryseeker99 wins


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 10, 2011)

[30] Surskit +
[80] Joltik
[195] Larvesta -

mwhahaha


----------



## NightGhost (Apr 10, 2011)

[20]surskit-
[85]joltik+
[195]larvesta


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 11, 2011)

[20]Surskit
[90]Joltik +
[185]Larvesta -


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 11, 2011)

[10]Surskit -
[90]Joltik
[190]Larvesta +


----------



## NightGhost (Apr 11, 2011)

[0]surskit(FATALITY)-
[95]joltik+
[190]larvesta
(sorry my iPod won't let me do the crossout for surskit)


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 11, 2011)

[85]Joltik -
[195]Larvesta +


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 12, 2011)

ShadowtheHoundoom said:


> [0]surskit(FATALITY)-
> [95]joltik+
> [190]larvesta
> (sorry my iPod won't let me do the crossout for surskit)


_Then do a normal X._

[75]Joltik -
[200]Larvesta +


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 13, 2011)

[80]Joltik +
[190]Larvesta -


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 13, 2011)

[70]Joltik -
[195]Larvesta +


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 13, 2011)

[75]Joltik +
[185]Larvesta -


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 13, 2011)

[65]Joltik -
[190]Larvesta +


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 13, 2011)

[70]Joltik +
[180]Larvesta -

my god why am I even doing this


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 13, 2011)

[60]Joltik -
[185]Larvesta +

idk, why /are/ you doing this?


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 13, 2011)

[65]Joltik +
[175]Larvesta -

because i dont want to give larvesta such an easy win


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 13, 2011)

[55]Joltik -
[180]Larvesta +

Still an easy win.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 14, 2011)

[60]Joltik +
[170]Larvesta -

  Not if somebody suddenly decides to help me.


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 14, 2011)

[50]Joltik -
[175]Larvesta +


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 14, 2011)

[40]Joltik -
[180]Larvesta +


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 14, 2011)

[30]Joltik -
[185]Larvesta +


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 15, 2011)

[20]Joltik -
[190]Larvesta +


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 15, 2011)

[25]Joltik +
[180]Larvesta -


----------



## Time Psyduck (Apr 15, 2011)

[30]Joltik +
[170]Larvesta -


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 15, 2011)

[35]Joltik +
[160]Larvesta -

Thank you TP


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 15, 2011)

[25]Joltik -
[165]Larvesta +


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 16, 2011)

[15]Joltik -
[170]Larvesta +


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 16, 2011)

[5]Joltik -
[170]Larvesta +


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 17, 2011)

[10]Joltik +
[160]Larvesta -

Joltik I will always love you

*FOR THE NEXT POSTER GIVE THE ENTRIES 50 POINTS INSTEAD OF 100 CUZ WITH 100 IT'S TOO LONG.*


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 17, 2011)

[0]Joltik -
[165]Larvesta +

Goodbye >:]


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Apr 17, 2011)

you have to choose another subject LS


----------

